# TechPowerUp Video Thread (MASSIVE 56K WARNING)



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2011)

This thread is a sister thread to the screen shot section. Post in game videos of you playing multi-player or single-player sessions.

I will start it off. Here is a demo I made for another thread today



















And

Goldeneye source!











Maybe we can get this thread stickied if all possible.

*Guide to using FRAPS*

General Questions







What do the options do?

Selecting "Start Fraps minimized" will hide the Fraps dialog screen when you launch the program. Fraps can still be accessed through the icon in the system tray.

Selecting "Fraps window always on top" will ensure the program window remains visible even when switching to another application. This option has no effect if Fraps has been minimized to the system tray.

If you'd like Fraps to be loaded when you turn on your machine enable the "Run Fraps when Windows starts" option.

Fraps also supports separate LCD screens on keyboards such as the Logitech® G15™. If you have a supported keyboard you will see the option to "Display status on keyboard LCD". Enabling this option will allow you to see FPS graphs and other identifiers on the keyboard while playing your games. If you have a G15 but do not see this option then you may need to install the latest G15 drivers available from Logitech's website.

Does Fraps have a performance impact on the game?

There is a small overhead associated with drawing the framerate on screen. This may vary depending on your system configuration, but should remain relatively minimal. The best way to measure it on your own system is to find a game that allows you to benchmark it and compare the results obtained with and without Fraps loaded.

When you are benchmarking the overlay is automatically disabled to provide the most accurate results.

If you are recording a movie with Fraps there can be a noticable impact on the game. This is due to all the extra work involved in saving the screen data to disk.


FPS (Frames Per Second)






What do the options do?

The Overlay Display Hotkey lets you assign a button that will toggle the frame rate counter between the four corners and off. To change the Hotkey, click in the box and type a new key to be assigned this function. Clicking Disable will stop the Hotkey from having any effect.

The Benchmarking Hotkey lets you assign a button that can be used to determine the average frame rate between any two points in a game. To change the Hotkey, click in the box and type a new key to be assigned this function. Clicking Disable will stop the Hotkey from having any effect.

The overlay corner indicates the region of the screen that the framerate counter will be displayed in. Choose a corner that doesn't obstruct important information in the game's display. If you select Disabled the frame rate counter will not be displayed on screen.

Selecting "Only update overlay once a second" will only change the frame rate counter once a second.

Selecting "Save frame rate to file each second" will output the frame rate once a second to the file FRAPSSEC.TXT in your Fraps directory. This option is deprecated and has been removed in Fraps 2.7.0. Use the detailed FPS statistics option to get individual CSV files for each benchmark run.

The "Stop benchmark automatically" option allows you to specify a fixed duration for the benchmark. Once the number of seconds has elapsed the benchmark will automatically stop and the results will be written to disk.

Finally, detailed benchmark statistics can also be saved to disk. These are written in standard CSV files that can be imported directly into a spreadsheet. All files are automatically named/timestamped and saved in the benchmarks subdirectory. Currently there are 3 files written for each benchmark when this option is enabled:

    FPS - Contains the frame rate value for each second of the benchmark
    frametimes - Contains the time (in milliseconds) of every frame that was rendered in the benchmark
    minmaxavg - Contains the total frame count, benchmark duration, minimum, maximum, and average frame rate values.


How can I average the framerate between two points?

While in the game press the key you assigned to the Benchmarking Hotkey. This will mark the start of where averaging is to take place. A green box is displayed to let you know that logging has begun, and then the counter is removed for maximum accuracy. When you want to end the benchmark, press the Hotkey again. The average framerate will now be displayed in a red box. Full details are also saved in the file FRAPSLOG.TXT in your Fraps folder, and into the benchmark directory if you have detailed statistics enabled.

What is the maximum framerate Fraps will show?

Fraps will show a maximum framerate of 9999 fps on screen. If you need to know precise framerates above this you must use benchmarking and find out the value from FRAPSLOG.TXT, or from the detailed statistics (if you have this option enabled).

Why doesn’t Fraps show above 30fps, 60fps, 75 fps (or any other framerate) in my game?

This can be due to several reasons.

Many games have internal limits that prevent them rendering faster than a certain framerate. In some cases this can mean they are locked at a maximum framerate of only 30fps.

Another possibility is that you have Vsync enabled. Vsync is used to synchronise the output of your graphics card with the display of your monitor. When your graphics card has finished rendering the next frame it waits for the monitor to finish displaying the current one before switching to the new one. This means that the maximum framerate you can obtain will be equal to the refresh rate of your monitor (which is usually 60hz, 75hz, 85hz, or 100hz).

If you disable Vsync then your graphics card will continuously render without waiting for the last frame to be displayed in its entirety. With fast graphics cards this means that your monitor may switch to a new frame halfway down the screen. This effect is known as tearing as there appears to be a visible line separating two different halves. Due to this, you should generally leave Vsync enabled except when benchmarking.


Screen Capture Questions






What do the options do?

You can select the folder where Fraps will store all screenshots in. By default this folder is the same as the directory you installed Fraps into, but you can customise it to save anywhere on your disk. Click the Change button to select a new folder, or the View button to show the current contents of the folder.

The Screen Capture Hotkey lets you assign a button that will take a screenshot of the game screen. To change the Hotkey, click in the box and type a new key to be assigned this function. Clicking Disable will stop the Hotkey from having any effect.

Screenshots can be saved in Windows Bitmap (BMP), JPEG (JPG), Portable Network Graphics (PNG), or Targa (TGA) format.

Selecting "Include frame rate overlay on screenshots" will include the Fraps frame rate counter on your screenshots. If the frame rate overlay is disabled, no counter will be saved on your screenshots.

What is the maximum resolution supported by the screen capture?

Screenshots can be taken in games running at resolutions up to 2880x1600 or 3840x1200.


Video Capture Questions






What do the options do?

You can select the folder where Fraps will store all movies in. By default this folder is the same as the directory you installed Fraps into, but you can customise it to save anywhere on your disk. Click the Change button to select a new folder, or the View button to show the current contents of the folder.

The Video Capture Hotkey lets you assign a button that will record movies of the game. To change the Hotkey, click in the box and type a new key to be assigned this function. Clicking Disable will stop the Hotkey from having any effect.

Choosing Half-size will store the movie at half the resolution of the game screen. Full-size will store the movie at the same resolution as the game screen.

You can choose the frame rate of the output movie from 25fps, 30fps, 50fps, 60fps, or a custom value up to 100fps. Higher values result in smoother playback but will increase the file size. Some video editing programs will treat movies recorded at 25fps as PAL, and those captured at 29.97/30fps as NTSC.

Selecting "Record Sound" will save the game audio along with the video. You can disable this option if you are planning to add your own sound to the video.

When you select "Detect best sound input" Fraps will determine the best input to record the game sound on. If you choose "Use Windows input" the default Windows recording input will be used. The Windows input may not capture all of the game sounds, so you should generally let Fraps detect the input unless you want to capture sound from an external source.

How do I record a movie while running a game?

First select the target framerate for the movie, which indicates how many frames will be included in the movie each second. You can currently choose from 25, 30, 50 or 60 fps.

In the game press the Video Capture Hotkey (F9) when you want to start recording. While recording the frame rate counter will turn red. When you want to end your movie, press the button again to stop recording. You will now find the movie saved in your default folder.

What is the maximum resolution supported by Half/Full-size video capture?

The maximum resolution for full-size and half-size capture is currently 2560x1600.

Why is the AVI movie generated by Fraps so big? How can I reduce the size?

The filesize is big because there isnt enough time to encode the movie while the game is running. The movie frames are slightly compressed, but still require a large amount of disk space due to the high resolutions. After you have finished capturing you can convert the clips into a compressed format using a video editing program. Probably the easiest one to use is Windows Movie Maker which is included free as part of Windows Live Essentials. It allows you to easily edit your clips and add text and other effects to your film. The end result will also be compressed into the Windows Media Video (WMV) format which can be played back in most media players.

How do I stop the frame rate counter being saved on my movies?

The frame rate counter shouldn't be saved on your movies. What you may be seeing is Fraps showing the frame rate of your media player. Try exiting Fraps before playing your videos and you should see clean images. If this doesn't help you can disable the frame rate counter before recording by pressing the Overlay Display hotkey.

When I view the movie I saved the video skips and the sound crackles. What's wrong?

Your media player may be having trouble keeping up with the large amount of data Fraps has written to disk. Fraps is optimised for processing large amounts of data, but many players are not. If they can't read the data fast enough skips in the video and audio may be present.

Keep in mind the raw data saved to disk should be fine. If you encode the video into a compressed format you will likely end up with a video file that plays perfectly due to the greatly reduced file size.

You can also lower the movie frame rate or use a lower resolution to reduce the data saved to the hard disk.

How can I adjust the volume of the sound that is recorded?

You must configure the volume through the "Sounds and Audio Devices" item in the Control Panel. Use the following steps:

    Click on the Control Panel and select Sounds And Audio.
    Click on the Audio tab.
    Find the Sound Recording device and click Volume.
    Adjust the volume for the Input that Fraps is recording from. This is usually named "What U Hear", "Record Master", or "Stereo Mixer".

If you can't see the correct Input on screen you may need to enable it by clicking on Properties in the menu and ensuring all Inputs have a check beside their name.

Where can I find the custom Fraps FPS1 codec?

The Fraps codec (FPS1) is put on the system when you install Fraps. If you've reinstalled Windows you will also need to reinstall Fraps in order to play back your movies.

Please keep in mind that if you want to give your raw footage to another person they will also need to have Fraps installed.

SOURCE


----------



## digibucc (Jul 10, 2011)

that's you in cs?  good shooting


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2011)

digibucc said:


> that's you in cs?  good shooting



Yes thats me, been playing since HL1 came out. (Played since CS beta) took a long break when I was in the army. The only time I got to play was before my deployments and when we were in Iraq we played LAN games but its not the same since these guys didnt know how to play.

Online pub/scrim play is the only way to get good at this game.


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 10, 2011)

how do i add extension to post the video ? I keep getting the URL


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2011)

to add a youtube video just add the tags (yt)FasdfGF(/yt) replace the ('s with []

between the yt's you put the letters after = in the youtube URL

example

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A_xDluEILo

(yt)2A_xDluEILo(/yt) 

but with [] instead of ()


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 10, 2011)

Just uploaded this.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hell yea keepem coming! I had a funny ass video of old school cs 1.6 with custom models and stuff. we were playing jail break! I need to find it!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 10, 2011)

entropy13 said:


>



lol you drive like a new yorker. i really wish i could install car mods in the ps3 version of that game.


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 11, 2011)

using Crysis Extreme Immersive Mod


----------



## Platibus (Jul 11, 2011)

entropy13 said:


>



What I enjoyed the most from San Andreas was driving through the cities like that. Can someone tell how different this looks from the 360 version? I'm renting it next Wednesday regardless.

OT: Sorry, but I got nothing to show. When I build me another PC, the first thing I'll do is record Half-Life 2 gameplays and post them here. \m/


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> lol you drive like a new yorker. i really wish i could install car mods in the ps3 version of that game.



Drove like that just for the video.  What do you mean by that?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 11, 2011)

2 videos I made, have a whole bunch on my channel. More to come soon!

Make sure to watch in HD ^^

Dead Space








Metro 2033








Enjoy


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2011)

Lets keep this thread going. 

Suppose to be the best CS:S video ever


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 21, 2011)

This is an awesome quake live video.

YouTube - DaHanG 2010


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 21, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


>



HOLY SHIT! this looks awesome! I want to post this on my face book!!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 21, 2011)

I foresee my girlfriend of almost 6 years and I, breaking up because of this game. ^^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2011)

New gameplay from last night. laggin hard LOL


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 30, 2011)

hmm, didn't know there was a video thread, i has plenty, will try to post some soon when i get back home.


----------



## chris89 (Sep 30, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> hmm, didn't know there was a video thread, i has plenty, will try to post some soon when i get back home.



Neither did i tbh.

Anyway two vid's from Railworks 3.

First showing new AI Coupling feature.
[YT]X2lokQBekqo?hd=1[/YT]

Second WIP for an activity im making.
[YT]U4cZOMZt12I?hd=1[/YT]

Chris


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 1, 2011)

A barrage of my videos...from random very old ones to current ones...
































































[yt]XN2s-DK2jHo[/yt]

 (with silly captions)









 (moar silly captions)









[yt]1YL7JcIl4-Y[/yt]




























[yt]NvqEV1Lv-EE[/yt]


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 1, 2011)

I never noticed this great thread until a min ago, great posts


----------



## TIGR (Oct 1, 2011)

Maybe you had to be there.

(I'm the one running around like a goofball.)


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 5, 2011)

subbing to this

come october 25th I'll be uploading some vids of BF3 goodness


----------



## chris89 (Oct 5, 2011)

Not my video but someone did this for me for the activity i made/ tested it for me.

[yt]Uzj3tM2nEjM?hd=1[/yt]

chris


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 25, 2011)

[yt]-6U5Qw9lLuk[/yt]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2011)

Good video here!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2012)

I need to get this thread back up and going. I have video of ducky trying to land a airplane in DayZ LOL.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 17, 2012)

For those getting more lag than they'd like and are looking for a Fraps alternative, here's a nice DxTory video tutorial. 
Dxtory Tutorial - A better way to record on PC - Y...

And here's my latest video contributions:




























[yt]uqP-NlwHUvc[/yt]


----------



## burtram (Dec 17, 2012)

I had no idea we had a video thread. Here's a Bad Company 2 video I made a while back: 










This is just about all I do in the game now when I am bored at the pc. I also get a lot of "bs" and "nice hack" when using the pump shotguns +magnum +slugs. Though after a while of playing on the same server with a lot of the same people, they get used to it, lol.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 20, 2012)

A concert I went to.

Kendrick Lamar Sydney 2012 ADHD - YouTube

Lol does it count? I have more


----------



## RCoon (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 21, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> A concert I went to.
> 
> Kendrick Lamar Sydney 2012 ADHD - YouTube
> 
> Lol does it count? I have more



I never understood how videos like this often stand the test of time on YouTube, when most concert venues disallow such things, but they'll nit pick about the type of background music you add to your game videos.

Needless to say their copyright filters are extremely flawed. The only problem you'll likely have is if TPU themselves deem it inappropriate.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2013)

Lets get more response in this thread! I will upload more arma II videos that i have made with the TPU gang!


----------



## Kreij (Feb 1, 2013)

Thread stuck. Have fun kids ... keep it clean.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2013)

Here is Killer (Death)'s run in with a hacker on DayZ Taviana server!










[yt]93BUiEbgCF8&[/yt]

[yt]eku6JysJq6g&[/yt]


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 1, 2013)

*my new channel*

I have uploaded over 61 since december 14 when i opened my new channel.
All of my Videos are 720p and videos range from programing to PSVITA and PC gaming.
My last channel had 90k views and 120+ subscribers, then it got banned by google for a incorrect reason.
So i have to beat my previous channels , so i will be uploading a but load of videos (only gaming here ).
Enjoy


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice mafia! Post everything you got! To post youtube video's use 


```
Take the video URL like below

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IekPsVI3v-o

After the = copy that and put it in the following code!

[.YT]code after = here[.YT]

But without the periods LOL couldnt stop it from using the code without the periods
```

This shows up as this! It is a video of my run in's woth server admins wanting to SHOW ME THE WORLD!!

[YT]IekPsVI3v-o[/YT]


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 1, 2013)

WWE on PC, had great memories of childhood, had to emulate this 








And my PSVITA gameplays


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> WWE on PC, had great memories of childhood, had to emulate this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brings back memories of my favorite wrestling game! N64's WCW vs NWO World tour!

[YT]FakN0KDr-x8[/YT]


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 1, 2013)

Latest sleeping dogs video


----------



## natr0n (Feb 2, 2013)

Lastest upload


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 2, 2013)

Do emulators count? 



Spoiler


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## mafia97 (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anybody know how to post playlist of youtube here?
I dont want to fill the page with many videos


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Do emulators count?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Of course emulators count! I am going to do some OOT videos!


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 2, 2013)

Sleeping Dogs Video :
[YT]-LaWDZPdXVE[/YT]


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 2, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Of course emulators count! I am going to do some OOT videos!



OK then:


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 2, 2013)

Assassin's Creed Walkthrough Part 2 :


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 3, 2013)

Started Devil May Cry Series


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hitman Absolution:


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 4, 2013)

jackie in sleeping dogs *spoiler*








The END *spoilers*


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 4, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3 :
[YT]IHj-P0YTp3w[/YT]\
Kingdom Hearts Part 2 :


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 5, 2013)

Another Hitman Absolution Gameplay :
[YT]-eis1vkZfzg[/YT]
Brian Lara Cricket On PS VITA :


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hitman Absolution New Video :


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 10, 2013)

New Hitman Video :


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dmc Walkthrough part 2:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2013)

I had some awesome video last night of Arma II wasteland but the video was corrupted when I tried to watch  I will get some up tonight and I gotta figure out how to get Teamspeak to work in the video as well.


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I had some awesome video last night of Arma II wasteland but the video was corrupted when I tried to watch  I will get some up tonight and I gotta figure out how to get Teamspeak to work in the video as well.



Oh thats sad, really hurts when your video gets spoiled
I was uploading today 1.26 gb video of assassins creed 3 , and my brothers friend found it funny to cancal upload when only 13 minutes were left , couldnt even continue the upload.
And my upload speeds are really slow , it took 6 hours to upload it that far


----------



## natr0n (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> Oh thats sad, really hurts when your video gets spoiled
> I was uploading today 1.26 gb video of assassins creed 3 , and my brothers friend found it funny to cancal upload when only 13 minutes were left , couldnt even continue the upload.
> And my upload speeds are really slow , it took 6 hours to upload it that far



Wow that is bad  Yea I was using DXtory and I was messing fools up with a military offroad and a M2 machine gun between cherno and electro on top of the hill. It was so funny they were all raging in the global chat but my video was dead


----------



## Novulux (Feb 11, 2013)

Crysis 3 Multiplayer Beta, more of a quality test than anything. Probably need to up the recording method a bit.


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 11, 2013)

Finally people contributing to this thread
I thought I was becoming a lone wolf


----------



## Novulux (Feb 11, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> Finally people contributing to this thread
> I thought I was becoming a lone wolf



Didn't even know it existed...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 11, 2013)

More Hitman...

http://youtu.be/ZSuCmO_41Lw


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> More Hitman...
> 
> http://youtu.be/ZSuCmO_41Lw



Fixed it for you


----------



## erocker (Feb 11, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> Finally people contributing to this thread
> I thought I was becoming a lone wolf



Fraps doesn't want to work very well with the drivers I'm using. 

Here's my YouTube page with everything I have so far:

erocker414 - YouTube


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2013)

erocker said:


> Fraps doesn't want to work very well with the drivers I'm using.
> 
> Here's my YouTube page with everything I have so far:
> 
> erocker414 - YouTube



Have you tried DXtory? It works really good and takes HUGE videos but when they are compressed you do not loose much quality.

*Edit*

Here is some of your video's erocker


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 12, 2013)

erocker said:


> Fraps doesn't want to work very well with the drivers I'm using.
> 
> Here's my YouTube page with everything I have so far:
> 
> erocker414 - YouTube




Ya FRAPS acts up for me too , i use msi afterburner ,its light on system and doesnt affect fps much plus quality recorded is superb.
Though i have to record AC3 through FRAPS because there is no sound when recorded through afterburner.
Great channel  , hope everyone contributes much more to this thread.

Two more Videos :


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 12, 2013)

IMO, Dxtory is Hands Down the Best for recording. Quality is Fantastic, and the strain on the System is Very minimal. It's not free, but for the cost , it's well worth it. There's also "other" way's of getting it @ no Cost. Afterburner is Definitely the best Free choice. Quality isn't great, but the lack of performance loss Definitely makes up for ANY down falls on the programs behalf, in Quality, etc.


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 12, 2013)

3 new videos :


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> IMO, Dxtory is Hands Down the Best for recording. Quality is Fantastic, and the strain on the System is Very minimal. It's not free, but for the cost , it's well worth it. There's also "other" way's of getting it @ no Cost. Afterburner is Definitely the best Free choice. Quality isn't great, but the lack of performance loss Definitely makes up for ANY down falls on the programs behalf, in Quality, etc.



Yes DXtory works good but I have an issue as of late were it corrupts video when you stop recording.


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hitman Ending *spoilers*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## mafia97 (Feb 13, 2013)

testing god of war on my system , please comment on how it is running :


----------



## natr0n (Feb 13, 2013)

Few new sonic racing vids posted.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 13, 2013)

Cute ^


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 15, 2013)

Crysis 3 multiplayer beta :


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 15, 2013)

a couple of dives in farcry 3

[yt]0qaZRc-edEU[/yt]
Shift 2, a sunday cruise










Think it might be time I learn to encode these vids better, they look like crap lol


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dmc Devil may cry :
[YT]-rxkWC3WqEo[/YT]


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 18, 2013)

new wwe gameplay :


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 19, 2013)

devil may cry new video :


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 22, 2013)

WWE batista vs Edge :


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 22, 2013)

DmC Devil May Cry :


----------



## Novulux (Mar 3, 2013)

Trackmania 2: Canyon, Pirates of the Caribbean Mod










Reinstalled OS and Handbrake, so I guessed the encoding settings I used to use (haven't done anything in a while). Think I may have messed something up because the color just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 3, 2013)

I used to play TM Nations years ago. It appears (judging by the video) that community track designers still call the additional track info "GPS".


----------



## Novulux (Mar 3, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I used to play TM Nations years ago. It appears (judging by the video) that community track designers still call the additional track info "GPS".



Have you played the Open Beta of Trackmania 2 Stadium? It's TrackMania Nations Forever with updated graphics basically. You just have to choose download demo from Steam or directly from the maniaplanet site.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 4, 2013)

Meh, I was playing too much similarly designed tracks all over again back in the day, while the "fresher" tracks were mainly being played on harder servers for players at higher skill levels. Plus there used to be too much weird tracks in the track lists on many servers (which meant there was little to no racing and only trying to take idiotic obstacles and mazes).


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 7, 2013)

Need advice on doing commentary in videos from the experts , I dont like copyright notices on my videos , my videos and others take credit.
So please advice and help


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2013)

Couple of arma 3 videos


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok first video is in HD and its arma 3 with me spawned in electro (chernogorsk map)










Second video is in crappy quality (didn't have the right setting for this) and its arma 3 with me spawned in Cherno City (chernogorsk map)


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi guys , I am back with another DmC video.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's some recent short vids I made trying to play BF3 CTF. Let me know what you all think. (Btw, sorry for the audio being off in the first one, don't know how to fix it as I've uploaded it twice with the same results.)

















[yt]ZCZdvwJL6-g[/yt]


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 26, 2013)

DmC Devil may cry next video :
[YT]Ag4bsBDBw-w[/YT]

Second Video:


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 27, 2013)

Latest DmC video:









Second :


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 28, 2013)

Two new DmC videos :


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 28, 2013)

Two new DmC videos :


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 30, 2013)

Four new videos :

































and the 101th post on this thread.
Cheers guys


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 30, 2013)

started tomb raider gameplay series :


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 31, 2013)

Benchmark of tomb raider on my system :


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 1, 2013)

NEW DmC video :
[YT]sKkTHsRl-tU[/YT]


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 2, 2013)

New tomb raider video :








New DmC video :


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 2, 2013)

Anothe DmC video :


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 3, 2013)

Two new DmC videos :
















new WWE11 video :


----------



## Redspeed93 (Apr 4, 2013)

*BF3 gameplay feedback*

Hey everyone!

I recently started uploading some Battlefield 3 gamplay videos to YouTube and I'd really like some feedback. That goes for both the gameplay itself(is it too slow, is it any good etc.) and the videos(is the quality horrible, is the sound level weird, are they too long etc.).

Any and _all_ feedback is welcome! 

PS: The 2 newest videos are the only ones in 1080p and all videos going forward is planned to be this resolution and quality.

Redspeed93 - YouTube

Thanks!


----------



## natr0n (Apr 4, 2013)

In the I am on drugs video looks like your gfx card was overheating and artifacting.


----------



## Redspeed93 (Apr 4, 2013)

natr0n said:


> In the I am on drugs video looks like your gfx card was overheating and artifacting.



I know, but funny thing is it wasn't. It got to 65 degrees(celsius) and it was without overclock. I turned of the GPU overclock to see how big an impact it would have on my framerate(because I couldn't actually remember how many fps I got before the OC) and then that happened. Now that the OC is back there are no problems


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 4, 2013)

Call of Duty modern warfare :


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 4, 2013)

Redspeed93 said:


> It got to 65 degrees(celsius) and it was without overclock.



It could be your GPU is fine and your graphics memory is not getting enough cooling.


----------



## Redspeed93 (Apr 4, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> It could be your GPU is fine and your graphics memory is not getting enough cooling.



I don't think it's a GPU problem at all. Many BF3 players have reported weird texture and artifacts problem after End Game(DLC) came out.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 5, 2013)

Finally people are using This thread 
all hail the mod who did this


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 6, 2013)

New AC3 Video :








New tomb raider video (Walkthrough #3)
[YT]-VU9Hbaoq9g[/YT]


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 7, 2013)

Tomb Raider walkthrough #4:








Call  of duty kills and death montage:


----------



## Redspeed93 (Apr 7, 2013)

I got some feedback from another forum saying the "background music" was really foreground music because of the high volume - I've changed that now so that the in-game volume is always audible.










I personally think it's better now with the lowered music volume - what about you guys? I'm still taking feedback with open arms!


----------



## Zenith (Apr 8, 2013)

The most epic part of TR 2013 (IMHO)

[yt]kJmjhyxPM8w&hd=1[/yt]


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 11, 2013)

Tomb raider walkthrough #5 :








Assassins creed walkthrough #7 :


----------



## natr0n (Apr 11, 2013)

*Ridge Racer Driftopia - free to play PS3/PC*










Ridge Racer 4 was the best imo.


----------



## patrico (Apr 12, 2013)

hey thx,
doesnt look to bad, but i suppose its another arcade racer i prefer sims, but i'll give it a spin no pun intented

thx for the info natr0n


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 12, 2013)

The Unbounded was rather crappy and uninspiring. Will try this since it's free. But out of the racing and crashing games, Burnout up to Domination were absolutely fantastic. And the PC version of Split/Second:Velocity. One of the craziest racing games, i've ever driven and still my all time favorite right after the NFS series. Too bad ppl didn't accept it better which is strange...


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 12, 2013)

Karateka COmplete Walkthrough :


----------



## nukemdukem (Apr 13, 2013)

*Injustice: Gods Among Us*

Hey Everyone,

I wanted to show you the gameplay of this game to help you decide whether to buy it or not

Injustice Gods Among Us Walkthrough Part 1 [1080p ...


----------



## HammerON (Apr 13, 2013)

Enjoyed watching the video
Interesting game...


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 14, 2013)

Tomb Raider Walkthrough #6 :








God of War 1 on PC Walkthrough #1 :
[YT]xu_z-UYcEYE[/YT]

Does anyone know why i am getting black patches in god of war cutscenes ??


----------



## natr0n (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## mafia97 (Apr 15, 2013)

natr0n said:


>



which game is this ?


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Apr 15, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> which game is this ?



Giant Gram 2000 as is written in the title of the video.


----------



## nukemdukem (Apr 15, 2013)

Here is the update with the whole walkthrough

Injustice Gods Among Us Walkthrough Part 1 [1080p ...


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 15, 2013)

ZeppMan217 said:


> Giant Gram 2000 as is written in the title of the video.



Didnt see the video,  was just glad,  peple are posting here again


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 17, 2013)

tomb raider walkthrough #7 and #8 :


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 17, 2013)

Gaming like that in the dark will ruin your sight. Wanna play big and in the dark? Get a projector.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 18, 2013)

TheSurroundGamer said:


> ArmA 3 Alpha - Nvidia Surround - GTX 480 SLI:
> [yt]-xbGPsrhXeM[/yt]
> 
> Battlefield 3 Gameplay (Ground) - Nvidia Surround - GTX 480 SLI:
> ...



OMG OMG is that yours :O

ANd undertakers Wrestlemania streak broken :


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 19, 2013)

Tomb Raider walkthrough #9


----------



## natr0n (Apr 20, 2013)

[yt]AbHJh94-JPk[/yt]


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 20, 2013)

TheSurroundGamer said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-w0AslvD0lcE/UM6XFlz8ISI/AAAAAAAAAQk/iLAt1u6ioAU/s640/dave+hester+yup.jpg
> 
> But wait, there's more!
> 
> Doom 3 BFG Edtion - Nvidia Surround - GTX 670 3-Way SLI:



How many GPUs do you have, previous videos were related to gtx480??

Tomb Raider walkthrough #10 :








Tomb Raider Walkthrough #11 :
[yt]zq-QwPa3PAA[/yt]
Tomb Raider Walkthrough #12 :








Tomb Raider Walkthrough #13 :
[yt]cpwrnrWpW-s[/yt]
Tomb Raider Walkthrough #14 :


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 21, 2013)

Tomb Raider Walkthrough #15&16 :









Virtua Tennis 4 on PS Vita :


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jetpack Joyride on PS VITa :


----------



## natr0n (Apr 22, 2013)

[yt]ujqujMQ-io4[/yt]


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 23, 2013)

Call of duty 4 hamachi multiplayer :


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 24, 2013)

Crysis 3 walkthrough #1 :








Crysis 3 walkthrough #2 :








Tomb Raider Walkthrough #17 :
[yt]rLs2-lAkqno[/yt]
Tomb Raider Walkthrough #18 :








Tomb Raider Walkthrough #19 :








Tomb Raider Walkthrough #20 :


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 26, 2013)

Tomb Raider Walkthrough #21 :








#22 :








#23 :








#24 :








#25 final walkthrough :








Complete playlist of Tomb Raider Walkthroughs :
Tomb Raiderâ„¢ 2013 - YouTube
Batman : Arkham City MR. Freeze 








Batman : Arkham City Joker


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 27, 2013)

Bigh ant Games Cricket Academy Beta :


----------



## natr0n (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## mafia97 (Apr 29, 2013)

Batman arkham city Hugo Strange :
[yt]XYf4l-G-xoE[/yt]
Crysis 3 :


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 30, 2013)

Batman Arkham City Ending :


----------



## mafia97 (May 1, 2013)

Batman ArkhamCity : Catwoman vs Two face -


----------



## mafia97 (May 30, 2013)

BAtman Arkham City Gameplay :








[yt]qGz6wjq-6hw[/yt]


----------



## Tintai (Jun 2, 2013)

My old video from Assassin's Creed Brotherhood.
157 kills in virtual training.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 2, 2013)

God Of war walkthrough #2 :


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ashes Cricket 09 Highlights :
[yt]6-Ifm4jgK98[/yt]
I AM Alive Walkthrough #1 :


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 3, 2013)

I am alive walkthrough #2 :


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 3, 2013)

GRID 2










Metro: Last Light


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashes Cricket 09 Australia vs TG XI :


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 8, 2013)

Arkham City Catwoman montage :








Ashes Cricket 09 Australia v/s India :








Arkham City Catwoman Helping Batman :








I Am Alive Walkthrough #3 :


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 9, 2013)

I AM ALIVE Walkthrough #4 :








I AM ALIVE Walkthrough #5 :
[yt]sbVYV-Wc_ec[/yt]


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 9, 2013)

Made a run through the first level of Mirror's Edge to see if I still had "it":












I even managed to beat my old record


----------



## Novulux (Jun 10, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Made a run through the first level of Mirror's Edge to see if I still had "it":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought about buying the game just to try it with my Oculus Rift, but from the looks of it, I'd probably find myself on the floor in minutes.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 10, 2013)

Remember Me Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 11, 2013)

Remember Me Walkthrough #1 :
[yt]a-xcoYcjeOw[/yt]


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 12, 2013)

Mirror's Edge, level two:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 12, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Mirror's Edge, level two:



I loved mirror's edge so much, I wish they would make a second one


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I loved mirror's edge so much, I wish they would make a second one



[yt]fB4ZZ-2xVWE[/yt]


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 13, 2013)

Finally! I wonder if that's Faith sister. Could be a prequel too.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 14, 2013)

I AM ALIVE Walkthrough #6 :
[yt]-ihkLPywyxg[/yt]


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 17, 2013)

WWE Super Finishers Montage :
[yt]M6Rq2Ib-mf0[/yt]
I AM ALIVE Walkthrough #7 :








I AM ALIVE Walkthrough #8 :
[yt]TT6Xtx4sJ-U[/yt]
I AM ALIVE Walkthrough #9 :








I AM ALIVE Walkthrough #10 :








I AM ALIVE Walkthrough #11 :








I AM ALIVE Walkthrough #12 :








I AM ALIVE Walkthrough #13 :








I AM ALIVE Walkthrough #14 :








I AM ALIVE Walkthrough #15 :








I AM ALIVE Walkthrough #16/END :








GRID 2 Crash Finish :


----------



## natr0n (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Novulux (Jun 26, 2013)

Decided to play this game since I had freetime, it's not exactly that graphics intensive with options only for low-med-high-extra. Watch in original for the best quality youtube can provide...


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 5, 2013)

Remember me Walkthrough #3 :








Alan Wake™ PC gameplay: Nightmare Episode


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 9, 2013)

Alan Wake™ PC gameplay: Reach Lovers' Peak- Running humorously and Defeating Darkness :








Alan Wake™ PC gameplay: Taken Episode- Lighting the Darkness with Kidnapper :








Remember Me™ : Stealing Sheridan's Memories and Defeating Xmas (Walkthrough #4) :








Remember Me™ : Fight with Vanishing Leapers and Meeting with Tommy ( Walkthrough #5) :


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 12, 2013)

Remember Me™ : Way to Bastille (Walkthrough #6) :
[yt]Jt-ZmQVVtCY[/yt]
Remember Me™ : La Bastille Prison, Finding Madame (Walkthrough #7) :








Remember Me™ : The Path to Madame (Walkthrough #8) :








Remember Me™ : Defeating the Sadistic Manager of the Bastille, Madame (Walkthrough #9) :








Remember Me™ : Forlan Kills Alexia (Walkthrough #10) :


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 18, 2013)

Remember Me™ : Getting To Memorize Head Office (Walkthrough #11) :








Remember Me™ : Entering Memorize Head Office (Walkthrough #12) :








Remember Me™ : Remixing Nilin's Mother - Scylla Cartier-Wells Memories (Walkthrough #13) :








Remember Me™ : Saving Bad Request and Finding Doctor Quaid (Walkthrough #14) :








Remember Me™ : Defeating Johnny Greenteeth and Giving Trace a Chase (Walkthrough #15) :








Remember Me™ : Getting Trace's Memories From Leapers (Walkthrough #16) :








Remember Me™ : Remixing Nilin's Father - Charles Cartier-Wells Memories (Walkthrough #17) :








Remember Me™ : Defeating Edge/H3O (Walkthrough #18/END) :








Remember Me™ Complete Walkthrough Playlist :Remember Meâ„¢ - YouTube


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 19, 2013)

NBA 2K13™ : Team USA v/s Cavaliers :


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 20, 2013)

UNIT 13™ on PS™ VITA™ : Mission 04 - Operation Sudden Heat(ELITE) 
[yt]HfGMP-gPKN4[/yt]


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 22, 2013)

UNIT 13™ on PS™ VITA™ : Mission 06 - Operation Swift Hydra(ELITE) 








UNIT 13™ on PS™ VITA™ : Mission 13 - Operation Fast Hatchet








God Of War™ : Acquiring Medusa's Gaze (Walkthrough #4) (via PCSX2 1.1.0) 








Cricket Academy™ Beta Walkthrough : Look at Many Players , Teams and Match/Tour Editor


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 24, 2013)

Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : Black Tuesday (Walkthrough #1) :








Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : Hunter Killer (Walkthrough #2) :


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 25, 2013)

Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : Persona Non Grata (Walkthrough #3)








Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : Turbulence (Walkthrough #4)








Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : Back On The Grid (Walkthrough #5)








Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : Mind The Gap (Walkthrough #6)


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 26, 2013)

Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : Goalpost (Walkthrough #7)


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 27, 2013)

Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : Return To Sender (Walkthrough #8)








Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : Bag and Drag (Walkthrough #9) 
[yt]-hDf8yiI8Kk[/yt]


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 28, 2013)

Oldies but goodies:


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 28, 2013)

Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : Iron Lady (Walkthrough #10) 








Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : End Of The Storm (Walkthrough #11)
[yt]-4c_YQZPZQ8[/yt]


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 29, 2013)

Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : Blood Brothers (Walkthrough #12)








Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : Strong Hold (Walkthrough #13) 








Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : Scorched Earth (Walkthrough #14)
[yt]R4a7BEF-W08[/yt]
Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : Down The Rabbit Hole (Walkthrough #15) 








Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ : Dust To Dust (Walkthrough #16/END)








Complete Call of Duty™ Modern Warfare 3™ Walkthrough Playlist : Call of Dutyâ„¢ Modern Warfare 3â„¢ - YouTube
NBA 2K13™ : Oklahoma City Thunder v/s Miami Heat








NBA 2K13™ Street Match : Ringers v/s Ballersz 








UNIT 13™ on PS™ VITA™ : Mission 10 - Operation Furious Grizzly(DEADLINE)


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 31, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Unconvinced (Walkthrough #8)
[yt]rznyYs9L-lo[/yt]


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 1, 2013)

Need For Speed™ Most Wanted™ on PS™ VITA™ : Shut Down Koenigsegg Agera R and Trail Blazer


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 2, 2013)

Rayman™ Origins™ : It's a Jungle Out There


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 3, 2013)

God Of War™ : Towards Athens Town Square (Walkthrough #5) (via PCSX2 1.1.0)


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 4, 2013)

NBA 2K13™ Career : Stars v/s Elites


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ridge Racer™ Driftopia™ Closed BETA : The Initiation


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2013)

I need to get some more videos up but I have had a hell of a weekend! I know I have more videos of the TPU guys goofing off on Arma or Dayz


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 5, 2013)

yeah do put the videos, it looks like i only use the thread. its lonely here


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 6, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Finding The Map (Walkthrough #9)


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 7, 2013)

Ridge Racer™ Driftopia™ Closed BETA : Speed Demons


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 8, 2013)

UNIT 13™ on PS™ VITA™ : Mission 11 - Operation Lewd Justice (ELITE)


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 9, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : The Braddock Expidition (Walkthrough #10)








Don Bradman Cricket 14™ Academy™ Beta 0.97 Walkthrough : Don Bradman, Umpires and Stats


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 10, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Haytham Kenway on Rampage, Kills 50 Guards in Minutes 
[yt]Zlq-W1EUa8s[/yt]


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 11, 2013)

Anomaly Warzone Earth™ : The Anomaly (Walkthrough #1)


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 12, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Kanatahsehton (Walkthrough #11)


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 13, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Feathers And Trees (Walkthrough #12)


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 14, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Hunting Lessons (Walkthrough #13) 
[yt]I3wsR3-AD10[/yt]


----------



## nukemdukem (Aug 14, 2013)

*Saints Row 4 Walkthrough & Review*

Hello,

I get early press review of video games.  I wanted to show you 5 hours of gameplay of Saints Row 4 and my official review of the game

Gameplay
Saints Row 4 Walkthrough Part 1 *SPOILERS* Gamepla...
[yt]sH-MsbwtpZI[/yt]
Review
Saints Row 4 Review - YouTube


----------



## D007 (Aug 14, 2013)

Big fan of this series. Everything is acted so well and the story is incredibly unique and engaging.
Looking forward to more in the future.


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 15, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Something To Remember (Walkthrough #14)


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 16, 2013)

Velocity Ultra™ On PS™ VITA™ : Zone 1


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 16, 2013)

Mine is a whole playlist with 85 games so I don't know how to post the playlist directly
I am putting in the link
Another Games HD Gameplay - YouTube


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 17, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> Mine is a whole playlist with 85 games so I don't know how to post the video directly
> I am putting in the link
> Another Games HD Gameplay - YouTube



Post video like this : [ yt ]  v= part of your video [ /yt ]
no spaces.

Assassin's Creed 3™ : A Boorish Man (Walkthrough #15)


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 17, 2013)

[yt]A2sm-Oj49Y0&list=PLJPRd576T8FG9AxFE8imeq-GkNeZGYN62&index=1[/yt]

Doesn't work
I tried it before


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 18, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Achilles' Errand (Walkthrough #16)


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 19, 2013)

Anomaly Warzone Earth™ : The Probe (Walkthrough #2) 
[yt]z4Dng-a-KE0[/yt]


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 20, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Boston's Most Wanted & Lying Low (Walkthrough #17)


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 21, 2013)

Velocity Ultra™ On PS™ VITA™ : Zone 2


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 22, 2013)

UNIT 13™ on PS™ VITA™ : Mission 12 - Operation Caged Lion (DIRECT ACTION)


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 23, 2013)

God Of War™ : Getting The Key (Walkthrough #6)


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 24, 2013)

Killzone Mercenary™ On PS™ VITA™ : PS+ Multiplayer Beta 30 Minutes First Hands-On Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 25, 2013)

NBA 2K13™ Career : Magic v/s Celtics


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 26, 2013)

Wipeout 2048™ On PS™ VITA™ : Rockway Stadium (Time Trial)


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 27, 2013)

Coconut Dodge™ ReVITAlised : 45K score playthrough


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sine Mora™ On PS™ VITA™ : Prolouge


----------



## nukemdukem (Aug 29, 2013)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Out of the Shadows Review*

My Review is this Game = Okay, but too repetitive combat system.
Graphics = 6/10
Gameplay = 6/10 - repetitive
Dialog = 6/10
Story = 5/10

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Out of the Shadows Wa...


----------



## digibucc (Aug 29, 2013)

yeah it just made me want a rocksteady version really.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2013)

I had no idea that there was even a game out, but I think I need to check it out due to my love of TMNT, my roots as a child 
$15 on Steam, but I'll pick it up when it goes on sale


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 30, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : The Lost Son's Return And River Rescue (Walkthrough #18) 








Rayman™ Origins On PS™ VITA™ : Geyser Blowout


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 31, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Training Begins (Walkthrough #19)


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 1, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : The Hard Way (Walkthrough #20 Naval Battle)


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 2, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Desmond Gets The Power Cell 1 (Walkthrough #21)








NBA 2K13™ Career : Magics v/s Celtics #2


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 3, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : On Johnson's Trail (Walkthrough #22)


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 6, 2013)

Killzone Mercenary™ On PS™ VITA™ : Justice For All (Walkthrough #1 Part 1) 
[yt]y27Vat8-kTI[/yt]


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## mafia97 (Sep 7, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : The Angry Chef (Walkthrough #23)








Velocity Ultra™ On PS™ VITA™ : Zone 3 Avent Abyssal
[yt]FM-IoNzauNk[/yt]
Assassin's Creed 3™ : The Tea Party (Walkthrough #24)








Assassin's Creed 3™ : Hostile Negotiations (Walkthrough #25)








Assassin's Creed 3™ : The Midnight Ride (Walkthrough #26)








Killzone Mercenary™ On PS™ VITA™ : Justice For All (Walkthrough #1 Part 2)








When Vikings Attack!™ On PS™ VITA™ : The Farm








Assassin's Creed 3™ : Lexington and Concord (Walkthrough #27)


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 8, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Battle Of Bunker Hill (Walkthrough #28)








Assassin's Creed 3™ : Something On The Side,Bridewell Prison and Public Execution (Walkthrough #29)


----------



## nukemdukem (Sep 9, 2013)

*Amnesia A Machine for Pigs Review & Full Walkthrough*

Spoiler Free Review:
Review: Masterpiece
Overall - 10/10
Gameplay - Fantastic (atmosphere, controls, controller/mouse & keyboard)
Story - Fantastic (engrossing making the player wanting more)
Voice - Fantastic
Buy it - YES!
Full Walkthrough in the Descrptions
Amnesia A Machine for Pigs Review Non Spoiler Revi...

















Full Walkthrough:
Amnesia A Machine For Pigs Walkthrough Part 1 Game...


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 9, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Desmond Gets Second Power Cell (Walkthrough #30)
[yt]bYiv-1IOey4[/yt]
Killzone Mercenary™ On PS™ VITA™ : Code of Engagement (Walkthrough #2)


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just read the review elsewhere 

this or outlast???

alot of people saying this


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 11, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Missing Supplies (Walkthrough #31)








Assassin's Creed 3™ : Father And Son (Walkthrough #32)








Assassin's Creed 3™ : The Foam And The Flames (Walkthrough #33) 








Assassin's Creed 3™ : A Bitter End (Walkthrough #34 Naval Batlle)


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 12, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Alterante Methods (Walkthrough #35) 








Assassin's Creed 3™ : Broken Trust (Walkthrough #36)








Assassin's Creed 3™ : Battle Of Monmouth (Walkthrough #37)








Assassin's Creed 3™ : Desmond Saves His Father Using and Gets Third Power Cell (Walkthrough #38)








Assassin's Creed 3™ : Battle Of The Chesapeake (Walkthrough #39 Naval Battle)
[yt]oX6od0TOm-U[/yt]
Assassin's Creed 3™ : Lee's Last Stand (Walkthrough #40)








Assassin's Creed 3™ : Laid To Rest (Walkthrough #41)


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 13, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3™ : Chasing Lee (Walkthrough #42) 









Assassin's Creed 3™ : Desmond Opens The Gate (Walkthrough #43/END)


----------



## Guitar (Sep 14, 2013)

Got a few vids on my channel but those are my two favorite. I was just messing around with Dxtory I think when I captured those.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 20, 2013)

Don Bradman Cricket 14™ Academy™ Beta 0.99 Walkthrough : Fielding and Default Teams


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 23, 2013)

Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3










Crysis 3

them grass eats lots of cpu resources and its also recording -__-


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 17, 2013)

Medal Of Honor™ : "Rabbit" AFO Neptune (Walkthrough #1) MACHINIMA PARTNER


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 18, 2013)

Medal Of Honor™ : Bagram Airfield AFO Neptune (Walkthrough #2)


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 19, 2013)

PES 2013™ : FC Barcelona(cult90) V/S Manchester United(mafia97)


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 22, 2013)

Medal Of Honor™ : "Deuce" AFO Wolfpack (Walkthrough #3)


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 22, 2013)

@Mafia
Wow you still upload videos on this thread
The browser nearly crashed when I opened the page xD
Good job though


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah, i requested TPU mods to make a video sharing thread, and since they have provided me one I shall use it ^_^. 
I try and avoid spamming this thread , don't want to get banned from TPU.


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 2, 2013)

Medal Of Honor™ : Shahikot Valley "Rabbit" AFO Neptune (Walkthrough #4)


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 2, 2013)

Me sniping a helo with an RPG in bf4


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 3, 2013)

Proteus™ On PS™ VITA™ : First Day/Night Cycle and Rain
[yt]rHVsPpSDB-s[/yt]
Batman Arkham™ Origins Blackgate On PS™ VITA™ : Batman v/s Catwoman (Walkthrough #1)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 4, 2013)

Medal Of Honor™ : Shahikot Valley SPC "Dante Adams" (Walkthrough #5)









Virtua Tennis 4™ On PS™ Vita™ : Created Player v/s Rafael Nadal and Juan Martín del Potro









Proteus™ On PS™ VITA™ : The Circular Ruins and Changing Season(Spring-Summer)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 5, 2013)

Batman Arkham™ Origins Blackgate On PS™ VITA™ : Chasing Black Mask (Walkthrough #2) 








CastleStorm™ : Protector Of The Realm


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 6, 2013)

Batman Arkham™ Origins Blackgate On PS™ VITA™ : Following Black Mask (Walkthrough #3)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 7, 2013)

Batman Arkham™ Origins Blackgate On PS™ VITA™ : Batman v/s Solomon Grundy (Walkthrough #4)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 8, 2013)

Medal Of Honor™ : Gun Fighter Apaches (Walkthrough #6)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 9, 2013)

Medal Of Honor™ : Snipers "Deuce" (Walkthrough #7)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 12, 2013)

UNIT 13™ on PS™ VITA™ : Mission 19 - Operation Crazed Bullet(COVERT)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 14, 2013)

FIFA™ 13 On PS™ VITA™ : ASTON VILLA v/s MANCHESTER UTD


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 15, 2013)

Counter Strike™ Global Offensive : Battle With Bots


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 16, 2013)

Counter Strike™ Global Offensive : Multiplayer Match


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 19, 2013)

A-Men™ 2 On PS™ VITA™ : Avalanche


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 19, 2013)

Medal Of Honor™ : Falling Back From Takur Ghar to Helicopter (Walkthrough #8)








Medal Of Honor™ : Takur Ghar, Day 2 (Walkthrough #9)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 21, 2013)

Medal Of Honor™ : Saving Mother And Rabbit (Walkthrough #10 , THE END)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 22, 2013)

Split Second™ : Split-screen Match #1 (darknight v/s mafia97)








Ashes Cricket™ 2013 : India v/s Australia








Split Second™ : Split-screen Match #2 (darknight v/s mafia97)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 24, 2013)

Counter Strike™ : Match with Friends and BOTs








Ashes Cricket™ 2013 : India v/s 505games (Test Match)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 25, 2013)

Battlefield 3™ : Fire from the Sky CO-OP (albashir with mafia97)








Ashes Cricket™ 2009 : England v/s Australia - Ashes Test Match (Episode #1)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ashes Cricket™ 2009 : England v/s Australia - Ashes 1st Test Match (Episode #2)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 27, 2013)

Batman Arkham™ Origins Blackgate On PS™ VITA™ : Getting The Security Key Card (Walkthrough #5)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 28, 2013)

Ashes Cricket™ 2009 : England v/s Australia - Ashes 1st Test Match (Episode #3)


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 29, 2013)

Ashes Cricket™ 2009 : England v/s Australia - Ashes 1st Test Match (Episode #4)









Batman Arkham™ Origins : Benchmark


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ashes Cricket™ 2009 : England v/s Australia - Ashes 1st Test Match (Episode #5)


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 4, 2013)

Batman Arkham™ Origins Blackgate On PS™ VITA™ : The Security Key Card Acquired (Walkthrough #6)









Injustice : Gods Among Us™-Green Arrow(mafia97) vs Green Lantern(cult90)


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Graphics, sound and physics comparison between Gran Turismo 6, Project CARS and Assetto Corsa. This comparison has been done in Silverstone circuit with McLaren MP4-12C in the three games.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2013)

LOL at the comments, virtually none of them seems to come from people knowing what an alpha-build is.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 10, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 4™ Black Flag : Following The Assassin (Walkthrough #1)


----------



## Flibolito (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Flibolito (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## mafia97 (Dec 12, 2013)

Velocity Ultra™ PC : Zone 1 Toron Gate


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## mafia97 (Dec 15, 2013)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 Cricket Academy : Net Practice


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 16, 2013)

Velocity Ultra™ PC : Zone 2 Planck's Frontier








Rainbow Moon™ : Journey To First Camp (Walkthrough #1)


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## mafia97 (Dec 16, 2013)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 Cricket Academy : Breaking Streak Of 20 Retro Style








Eufloria™ HD On PS™ VITA™ : Green Shoots


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 17, 2013)

And here the last comparison of graphics and sounds between Gran Turismo 6 and Gran Turismo 5. Its a lap at High Speed Ring circuit with Red Bull X2010.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 19, 2013)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 Cricket Academy : Net practice without HUD support








Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 Cricket Academy : New Features + Look at Local Teams


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Video of the new Brands Hatch Circuit added in the build 631 of Project CARS.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 21, 2013)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 Cricket Academy v9994a : Streaks and Multipliers


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## mafia97 (Dec 25, 2013)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 Cricket Academy v9994b : New Features


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 26, 2013)

Yesterday I got one of those Touhou games to see what the fuzz was about, just insalled and had a dry run:









Turn on annotations for comments.

I can see me liking these. Gotta love pattern memorization


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 26, 2013)

I grinned when I saw the giant ass (of that) Maybach trying to block the way for the speedy oldtimer the player was driving.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 27, 2013)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 Cricket Academy v9994b : PRO mode against fast bowler


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 30, 2013)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 Cricket Academy v9994b : PRO mode against Off Spin Bowler


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quantum Rush™ : Practice Run









Happy new year guys


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Early Access Gameplay of Next Car Game (Pre-Alpha), a new game from the creators of FlatOut. The video is a tarmac race of three laps with 12 cars.


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 6, 2014)

Counter Strike™ Global Offensive : Death-Match with Random Respawn


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Jan 8, 2014)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 Cricket Academy v9994b : Behind Batsmen(Near) Camera Angle


----------



## Novulux (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Jan 10, 2014)

Max Payne 3™ : Multiplayer Team Deathmatch


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Early Access Gameplay of Next Car Game (Pre-Alpha), a new game from the creators of FlatOut. The video is a gravel race of three laps with 24 cars.


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 11, 2014)

Assassin's Creed 4™ Black Flag : To Havana (Walkthrough #2)


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 12, 2014)

RESOGUN™ On PS4™ : ACIS (Rookie)


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice videos! Sub'd


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 13, 2014)

RAGE™ : Welcome To The Future (Walkthrough #1)


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 15, 2014)

F1 2013 Classic Edition video, PC version, it's a race of three laps with rain at Jerez circuit with the Ferrari F399.


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 Cricket Academy v9994b : Net Practice #2


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 20, 2014)

Max Payne 3™ : Something Rotten In the Air (Chapter 1)


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 21, 2014)

Max Payne 3™ : Nothing but the Second Best (Chapter 2)








OlliOlli™ Junkyard 1 : Amateur








OlliOlli™ Junkyard 1 : PRO


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tearaway™ On PS™ VITA™ : The Standing Stones (Walkthrough #1)


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Jan 23, 2014)

King Oddball™ On PS™ VITA™ : Some Odd Levels #1


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Jan 24, 2014)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 Cricket Academy v9994c : Net Practice #3


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 25, 2014)

Killzone™ Shadow Fall : The Father


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 27, 2014)

Killzone™ Shadow Fall On PS4™ : Chapter 2


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 28, 2014)

Need For Speed™ Rivals On PS4™ #1


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 28, 2014)

rFactor 2 gameplay, is a lap at Loch Drummond with the new Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG GT3 by Apex Modding (still is not a final version).


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 29, 2014)

Killzone™ Shadow Fall On PS4™ : Chapter 2 Part 2


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 30, 2014)

Killzone™ Shadow Fall On PS4™ : Chapter 3 and 4


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 31, 2014)

Need For Speed™ Rivals On PS4™ #2


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here I leave you three drag races of 1000m between the McLaren MP4-12C vs Ferrari 458 Italia; Pagani Zonda R vs Zonda R and BMW M3 GT2 vs BMW Z4 GT3, and after each race also its repetition.


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 1, 2014)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 Cricket Academy v9994c : Net Practice #4


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 2, 2014)

Need For Speed™ Rivals On PS4™ #3


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay giving a lap at american highway of California, in the first stage, with the Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X at sunset, with the onboard camera.


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 4, 2014)

Need For Speed™ Rivals On PS4™ #4


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Video showing in detail the new DTM AMG Mercedes C-Coupe '13 (First Export - WIP), that has been added in the build 658. The video also includes a lap at Zolder Circuit.


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 9, 2014)

Need For Speed™ Rivals On PS4™ #5


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Max Payne 3™ : Just Another Day at the Office (Chapter 3)


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Skin created by Flavio93 user from RaceDepartment of a fictitious McLaren orange, the color wore during their first years of life (today called "Historic Orange"), with which they obtained their first victory in the Formula 1 World Championship .


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 14, 2014)

Max Payne 3™ : Anyone Can Buy Me a Drink (Chapter 4)


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Video showing in detail the new Ginetta G40 Junior (WIP), that has been added in the build 663. The video also includes a lap at the new Oulton Park circuit, which has just been exported to the game and is still in the first phase of construction.


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 15, 2014)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 Cricket Academy v9994d : New Features + Net Practice #5


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 16, 2014)

Max Payne 3™ : Alive If Not Exactly Well (Chapter 5)


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Next Car Game (February Update) commented gameplay. The video is a race of five laps at Figure 8 circuit with 24 cars.


----------



## mf2385 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey guys I've been live game streaming now for about a week, pretty new at it. But I would love some feedback on my page and come enjoy my live game streaming and other stuff I stream on my page. I am trying to get to subscriber status on there and would appreciate anything you guys can offer me.

My stream is live right now!

http://www.twitch.tv/stryder8701

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Feb 22, 2014)

Max Payne 3™ : A Dame, a Dork, and a Drunk (Chapter 6)


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 23, 2014)

Max Payne 3™ : A Hangover Sent Direct from Mother Nature (Chapter 7)


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 24, 2014)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 Cricket Academy v9994d : Net Practice #6 (Three Months More Wait)


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Game Stock Car 2013 video. It's a gameplay with the Formula Retro (Copersucar - Fittipaldi) at Interlagos '76.


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 25, 2014)

Counter Strike™ Global Offensive : Casual Match With Rish2050


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 26, 2014)

Call Of Duty® Ghosts On PS4™ #1


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 28, 2014)

Call Of Duty® Ghosts On PS4™ #2


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Here I leave you a gameplay with the new car and circuit added today in Assetto Corsa, it's the Lotus Exos T125 and Nürburgring GP. The video includes a lap and its replay.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 1, 2014)

Call Of Duty® Ghosts On PS4™ #3


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 2, 2014)

Call Of Duty® Ghosts On PS4™ #4


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 3, 2014)

Assassin's Creed 4™ Black Flag : Catching The Pickpocket (Walkthrough #3)


----------



## Adrianf1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay giving a lap at french circuit of Rouen-Les-Essarts with the Renault Megane RS, and the telemetry HUD enabled.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thief™ Benchmark


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thief™ : Prologue - The Drop (Walkthrough #1)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2014)

mafia97 said:


>



No need for a link to YouTube. Techpowerup isn't a place for people to link to their YouTube pages or websites for views. Thanks.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 7, 2014)

but this is a video sharing thread right ?
so we cant share videos in video sharing thread?


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Graphics, physics and sounds comparison between Project CARS, Assetto Corsa and Gran Turismo 6. This comparison has been done in Silverstone circuit with Pagani Huayra in the three games.










New 'Overlay Effect' (where is superimposed the real image with the game) of Game Stock Car 2013. I used the Formula Reiza for a race of two laps at Salvador da Bahia. The overlay steering wheel is the Logitech G27 + SWE 27 Add-On.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## digiprost (Mar 21, 2014)

A new version of Driver in simulating eye view of the driver in driving this car, I'm still testing with last year was 1.0 and this is 2.0, hope you like it,) 










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Mar 21, 2014)

New Audi in Project CARS:


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Game Stock Car 2013 will soon receive new content in the form of free DLC. And here I leave you an advance from part of the new content, it's about the Formula V12, inspired by F1 cars of the mid-nineties, with a spectacular sound. You can also see in this video the Gilles Villeneuve circuit (Canadian GP) of 1988, also included in this new content.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 29, 2014)

Got my first Ace on my new coin is CS:GO. Lol.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mak Corp has released these days the F1 Williams FW26 of 2004 with the BMW V10 engine, for rFactor 2. In the video I give a lap with this F1 at Silverstone GP.


----------



## digiprost (Apr 2, 2014)

hi
New trailer for the members of Iberica Racing Team (IRT) promised them this trailer and here it is, I hope this season I have good luck in all competitions.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Apr 5, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay giving a lap at australian circuit of Bathurst with the Ariel Atom 500 V8.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## digiprost (Apr 11, 2014)

Chapter 13 of the circuit of the world series in the stunning Nurburgrin GP circuit that is located in Germany, this video game is created Assetto Corsa and you can see the great detail of this game, I hope you like it 










a greeting


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 11, 2014)

I have some elder scrolls online I need to get posted here!


----------



## Adrianf1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Here I leave you a gameplay with a new car added today in Assetto Corsa, it's the Lotus Evora GTC, and the lap is at Mugello circuit.


----------



## Guitar (Apr 12, 2014)

Last night.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## digiprost (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Gran Turismo 6 gameplay giving a lap at Ascari circuit. The video is a replay of this lap with the Lamborghini Reventon.


----------



## 64K (Apr 18, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I wanted to share this video with my fellow gamers


----------



## Adrianf1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Next Car Game (April Update) gameplay. The video is a race of two laps at the new Sandpit circuit with 24 cars.


----------



## digiprost (Apr 22, 2014)

A few laps with the new BMW Z4 GT3 in zolder circuit, the different views of this video to see the new BMW well. 










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Apr 24, 2014)

New 'Overlay Effect' video and helmet cam effect of Project CARS, it's a lap at Spa-Francorchamps with the McLaren MP4-12C GT3.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Video with the MXGP The Official Motocross Videogame, this is a race of three laps at Maggiora circuit.










Comparison of one lap between Project CARS and the real life, with BMW cars at Laguna Seca. The realism of Project CARS makes you wonder sometimes... which of the two onboard is real?


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (May 2, 2014)

In my 500th video, here I leave an Assetto Corsa gameplay with the Pagani Huayra from an onboard camera inside the car, at Nürburgring GP.


----------



## digiprost (May 3, 2014)

Hello. 
After 2 weeks of working with more than 40 hours I leave with a new trailer for the launch of mulitplayer Assetto corsa departure today, I hope you like it


----------



## mafia97 (May 4, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (May 5, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## ViperXTR (May 9, 2014)

Testing pseudo 60FPS playback in youtube (play at 2x speed, may require HTML5 and youtube page itself)
Audio got messed up , need to re adjust that >.<


----------



## mafia97 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## digiprost (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (May 9, 2014)

F1 2013 Classic Edition video, PC version, it's a wet race of three laps at Estoril circuit with the Williams FW12 '88.


----------



## mafia97 (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (May 11, 2014)

GRID 2 video, a gameplay around Cote D'Azur at night. The game mode chosen is "Touge" and the car a Nissan Silvia.


----------



## mafia97 (May 11, 2014)




----------



## digiprost (May 12, 2014)

Hello
Video of the new Audi 90 Quattro on the RaceRoom Hungaroring, video recorded with gopro onboard changing teaching manuals and pedals with camera gear.
The beginning of the video is a small presentation of the circuit and the car, the car is back onboard interspersed with the replay of the game and I think am very well, the car is fun to drive 










a greeting


----------



## mafia97 (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (May 15, 2014)




----------



## digiprost (May 15, 2014)

Hello 
The other day I renewed my ordenadory this is the result of the tests on the project cars, I leave a Ultra Graphics circuit for Motmelo dusk with the Lotus 40, one can see the great graphic work that has the game, I hope you like it . 










a greeting


----------



## mafia97 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (May 18, 2014)

Assetto Corsa gameplay with the BMW Z4 GT3 at Nürburgring Nordschleife, It's a new mod, which is pretty good until we can have the scan circuit in September.


----------



## mafia97 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Guitar (May 19, 2014)

Got a double ace today. Totally unexpected on both accounts. Apparently I got a third ace on my coin (these were 4 and 5) but I didn't realize it so have no idea when it was.


----------



## mafia97 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## digiprost (May 20, 2014)

Hello.

New video showing the capture of real-time telemetry adding the video taken by the GoPro a few laps with the Radical @ Zolder, sepuede see many details of the telemetry, time, temperature circuit, pneumatic temperature ......










a greeting


----------



## mafia97 (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (May 21, 2014)

Gameplay of the RaceRoom Racing Experience, it's a lap at EuroSpeedway Lausitz circuit with the Ford GT GT3 (ADAC GT Masters) in Get Real Mode.


----------



## Adrianf1 (May 22, 2014)

Image Space Incorporated has released yesterday the 2014 Formula Renault 3.5 for rFactor 2. In the video you can see three onboard laps more the replay of the last lap at Autodromo di Mores.


----------



## Guitar (May 23, 2014)

Like a boss:


----------



## digiprost (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (May 26, 2014)

New Project CARS gameplay giving a wet lap at Cadwell Park circuit with the Mercedes 300SEL 6.8 AMG, with a personalized onboard camera.


----------



## digiprost (May 28, 2014)

Video in the historic Nordschleife with BMW E30, the truth is a combination that I recommend because it is so fun 










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (May 28, 2014)

Gameplay of the RaceRoom Racing Experience, it's a lap at Red Bull Ring circuit with the Nissan GT-R GT3 (ADAC GT Masters) in Get Real Mode.


----------



## Adrianf1 (May 30, 2014)

Gran Turismo 6 gameplay at Monza '85 circuit. The video is a lap and replay with a new car added to the game: Ayrton Senna's Lotus 97T.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 1, 2014)

Watch Dogs™








































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FWDvVhpIFw


----------



## digiprost (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello.

A few laps with the BMW Z4 GT3 @ Hatcht brands in my new BMW wheel adapted to a thrustmasters T500 and recorded with the gopro, I hope you like it.










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Project CARS Gameplays:


----------



## digiprost (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello 

Test laps with the BMW Z4 GT3 @ at Road Atlanta, I hope you like it. 










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Assetto Corsa gameplay with the Lotus Exos S1 using the Ferrari F2004 skin, the video is a replay of one lap at Monza circuit.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Game Stock Car 2013 / Extreme video. It's a race of one lap with the Opala Stock Car at Le Mans Classic circuit.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay giving a lap at czech circuit of Brno with Ford Capri Zakspeed (car in Beta).


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Jun 14, 2014)

WRC 4 PC video, the gameplay is a stage in 'Värmullsåsen' belonging to Rally of Sweden with the Citroën DS3.









Assetto Corsa gameplay with the Lotus 49, the video is a lap at Mugello Circuit with four onboard cameras simultaneous.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## digiprost (Jun 16, 2014)

hello. 

A video testing my new displays Benq 27 "Mini in Interlagos. 










a greeting


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay giving a lap at Circuit de la Sarthe, where has run, the last weekend, the 24 Hours of Le Mans. The video is with the Audi R18 TDI from the third-person camera.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## digiprost (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Jun 21, 2014)

First gameplay with the new MotoGP 14 PC, is a race of three laps at Silverstone circuit, with the MotoGP category.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Graphics and sounds comparison between MotoGP 14 and MotoGP 13. Its a lap at Le Mans circuit with with the Ducati.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFpx9v1z1vg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIBetZKMYlY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZVXVq69T6Q


----------



## digiprost (Jun 25, 2014)

New version of Driver eye in which is added some filters and effects to give more realism to the video, this made a rainy day in the mythical lotus suzuka circuit with the 49, I hope you like it 










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay in the Azure Coast track (stage 3), with the wet asphalt, and from the onboard camera of the Ariel Atom Mugen.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jun 27, 2014)

GRID Autosport gameplays:


----------



## digiprost (Jun 27, 2014)

Video of the new Corvette DP in Beta version that has come out today assetto corsa in Imola recorded with gopro.










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Graphics and sounds comparison between GRID Autosport and GRID 2. It's a lap at Algarve circuit with with the KTM X-Bow R in both.


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CEQmOT5B7A
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCxszfdhyyY


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jul 1, 2014)

MotoGP 14 PC gameplay, is a wet race of three laps at Cheste, Valencia, with the Moto3 category (Miller - KTM).










GRID Autosport gameplay, is a race of two laps from the onboard camera belonging to Lola B12/80 (Endurance GT Ultimate) at Circuit of The Americas.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Assetto Corsa gameplay with the BMW 1M S3 at Aosta Grand Sport 2.0, that is a conversion of this circuit from Netkar Pro for Assetto Corsa.


----------



## digiprost (Jul 3, 2014)

hi 

A few laps with the Ford Gt40 in Bathurst recorded with gopro and two different views 










a greeting


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Gameplay of the RaceRoom Racing Experience, it's a lap at Moscow Raceway circuit with the Mercedes AMG DTM '14 in Get Real Mode.


----------



## digiprost (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi

Project Cars Vs real life in the German Nordchleife circuit, the circuit is not finished but you can see the quality he has. 










a greeting


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay giving a lap at californian circuit of Sonoma Raceway with Formula C (car in Beta).


----------



## digiprost (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi 

A video with all the graphics on ultra where you can appreciate the high quality of this game on the Nordschleife with Audi R8 V10, shows a never seen quality in a car game. 










a greeting


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Next Car Game gameplay belonging to July update. The video is a race of three laps with the American Muscle car at the Tarmac circuit with 24 cars at evening.


----------



## digiprost (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi 

New video Competizione Ferrari P4 / 5 at the Circuit de la Sarthe (Le Mans) Version 0.9.8 










a greeting


----------



## digiprost (Jul 13, 2014)

Good. 

Comparison with real life in the English circuit Brands Hatch with the Ariel Atom 300 










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Comparison dual view with interior and exterior camera, of graphics and sounds, between Project CARS and Assetto Corsa. Its a lap at Silverstone International with the Pagani Zonda R.


----------



## digiprost (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi there

A few laps with the new Shelby Cobra Mod that has come out today in Imola with different views. 










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Assetto Corsa gameplay showing two new MODs, one the Shelby Cobra S/C and another with the GP2 2014. In both I give a lap at Yas Marina circuit, that was also recently added in the simulator. All MODs are in developing.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jul 17, 2014)

GRID Autosport gameplay, is a race of two laps from the onboard camera belonging to Audi RS5 Touring Car at Jarama Circuit.


----------



## digiprost (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi

A return to the Audi LMS Ultra on the mythical circuit of Spa Francorchapms with gopro view and another view from outside the car to the great sound of this car is heard. 
A test of my new dashoboard with 7 "screen










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Here I leave you a gameplay with a new legendary F1 car added yesterday in Assetto Corsa, it's the Lotus 98T, and the lap is at Longford 1967 circuit, a new mod recently added.


----------



## digiprost (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi
A tour with the new Lotus 98T at Nordschleife, very funny this combination










a greeting


----------



## digiprost (Jul 22, 2014)

HI 

A few laps at Donington new gp that out today in iRacing, the turns are different cameras for the new circuit, a view with the gopro and the other one of repetition is well appreciated. 










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay with my new PC. The video is a lap and replay at japanese circuit of Suzuka with the Oreca 03 Nissan.










New Project CARS gameplay with my new PC with graphics settings on Ultra. The video is a onboard lap at dusk in the belgian circuit of Spa-Francorchamps with the Pagani Huayra.


----------



## digiprost (Jul 25, 2014)

HI 
New video for "onboard driver eye" simulates the view of a real pilot, add color filters and blur to give you more realism to the video, real or game? the game is so detailed that at times can seem very real. 










a greeting


----------



## digiprost (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi
Comparison with real life in England's Oulton Park with Bac Mono. 










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Assetto Corsa video in which I've applied some filters to have a tonality, lighting, lens effect and realistic sound. The video is recorded as if the driver take the camera on the top of helmet, is a lap at Imola with the Lotus 98T.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics settings on ultra. The video is a race at the first stage of the spectacular urban track of Azure Coast with the Mercedes SLS AMG GT3.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Game Stock Car 2013 / Extreme video. It's a race of two laps with the Formula V12 cars at Santa Cruz do Sul.











Assetto Corsa gameplay with the new Chevrolet Corvette C6.R by UnitedRacingDesigns (Beta - Mod), the video is a lap at Circuit de la Sarthe.


----------



## digiprost (Aug 2, 2014)

hi 

My new Oculus Rift DK2, here I leave a video of my first test with the Pagani Huayra in zolder. 










a greeting


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## digiprost (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi. 

I leave a comparative project cars vs real life in the English circuit silverstone with the radical. 










a greeting


----------



## digiprost (Aug 6, 2014)

hi 

New video "driver eye" simulates the view of a pilot and I add movement and various filters to make it look as real as possible, in the lotus 49 Nordschleife circuit. 










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Project CARS comparison between two builds with 2 years of difference between them, the build 249 of July 2012 and build 782 of today, 6th August 2014. The track chosen for the comparison is California Highway and the BAC Mono as car.


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Sleepless (Aug 8, 2014)

Adrianf1 said:


> Project CARS comparison between two builds with 2 years of difference between them, the build 249 of July 2012 and build 782 of today, 6th August 2014. The track chosen for the comparison is California Highway and the BAC Mono as car.



Nice video, saw it on  PC Gamer and recognized the name and intro music from watching your video's on here before.
http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/08/07/p...012-to-2014-in-side-by-side-gameplay-trailer/


----------



## digiprost (Aug 8, 2014)

hi 

A lap with the BMW M3 GT at Oulton Park Circuit 
The video has a view of gopro and switches to view out to the great sound of this car is heard. 










a greeting


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## digiprost (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## digiprost (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi 
Return to Brands Hatch with stunning graphics on all Ultra has been added and different views so you can appreciate the quality. 










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Assetto Corsa gameplay with the Mercedes F1 W05 Hybrid (Beta - Mod), the video is a onboard lap and its replay at Salzburgring circuit.










Assetto Corsa gameplay with the Ferrari F14T (Beta - Mod), the video is a lap at Monza Circuit with four simultaneous cameras.


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 14, 2014)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 : Quick Fire 26 Runs for Yorkshire (Career Batting)


----------



## digiprost (Aug 14, 2014)

Return to one of the limited edition cars Sauber Mercedes C9 in the French circuit Rouen les Essarts 










a greeting


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 15, 2014)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 : Scoring The Winning Runs For Yorkshire


----------



## Adrianf1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay giving a lap at british circuit of Brands Hatch with the Audi R8 V10 Plus, and the telemetry HUD enabled.


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 18, 2014)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 : Taking Wickets For Yorkshire


----------



## digiprost (Aug 20, 2014)

hi 

I have some problems and now I can just use that instead, after the summer you will see many changes and surely liked. 










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Aug 20, 2014)

rFactor 2 gameplay with the Ferrari F92A V12 by F1 ASR (Mod), the video is a onboard lap and its replay at Sepang circuit.










New video of the series 'Real Cam Effect', this time with Project CARS, where I've added filters for enhancing the realism and lighting, also flashes and spots on the lens. The video is recorded as if the driver take the camera on the top of helmet, is a lap at Mount Panorama, Bathurst with the Formula A.


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 24, 2014)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 : Scoring Runs For Yorkshire in Broadcast Mode









Counter Strike Global Offensive Bomb Defuse Birthday Celebrations


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 25, 2014)

Need For Speed™ Rivals On PS4™ Audi R8 Coup'e V10 PLUS Racing


----------



## stopigrid (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Game Stock Car Extreme video. It's a gameplay with the new Stock Car V8 2014 at Buenos Aires circuit.











New 'Overlay Effect' (where is superimposed the real image of my hands and steering wheel with the game) of Game Stock Car Extreme. I've used the new Formula Extreme 2014 for a race of two laps at Austrian Grand Prix. The overlay steering wheel is the Logitech G27 + SWE 27 Add-On.


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 25, 2014)

Need For Speed™ Rivals On PS4™ Audi R8 Coup'e V10 PLUS Interceptor Police Chase


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Aug 25, 2014)

Splinter Cell Blacklist - Russian Embassy 6-10 - Perfectionist


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 27, 2014)

Watch Dogs™ : Thanks For The Tip (Walkthrough #11) On PS4™


----------



## stopigrid (Aug 27, 2014)

Laps of Monza with Marek LMPrototype Rp339 and all graphics settings on Ultra so you can see well the quality of the game.


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 28, 2014)

The Crew Beta V386040 Opening with Ford F150 SVT Raptor


----------



## Adrianf1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Here I leave you a gameplay with a new car added today in Assetto Corsa, it's the Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG, and the lap is at Nürburgring GP circuit.


----------



## stopigrid (Aug 29, 2014)

Brands Hatch circuit with Lancer Evo xy graph on all Ultra settings so you can see well the quality of the game.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Video showing in detail the new Aston Martin Hybrid Hydrogen Rapide S '13 (Alpha 1), that has been added in the build 798. The video also includes a lap at Laguna Seca circuit.


----------



## stopigrid (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi 
Comparison of Project New cars Vs Assetto corsa with Mercedes SLS AMG which again come in Assetto in English Silverstone circuit. 










a greeting


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 31, 2014)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 : India vs Pakistan T10 Match Part 1


----------



## Adrianf1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics settings on ultra. The video is a race of two laps at Hockenheim circuit with the new Aston Martin Vantage V12 GT3.


----------



## digiprost (Aug 31, 2014)

hi 
Video of the new Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG in English Silverstone recorded with gopro and different views 










a greeting


----------



## stopigrid (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi there 
Return to Spa-Framcorchamps with rain in the Pagani Huayra and all graphics on ultra to be well appreciate the details.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 2, 2014)

Don Bradman Cricket™ 14 : India vs Pakistan T10 Match Part 2


----------



## stopigrid (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi 
Back to the Audi R8 Nordschleife and all graphics on ultra to be well appreciate the details.


----------



## digiprost (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi 
New video showing the effecto rain with ultra graphics to appreciate the high quality of the reflections and water. 










a greeting


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 3, 2014)

me doing some custom Fear Combat with crazy prog. house music 










although I died a lot lol


----------



## Adrianf1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics settings on ultra. The video is a onboard lap at Indianapolis Motor Speedway oval circuit with the NASCAR car.










Game Stock Car Extreme video. It's a gameplay of one race of two laps with the Formula Extreme cars at Interlagos GP.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Assetto Corsa gameplay with the Lotus E22 F1 (Mod), the video is a onboard lap at Monza circuit.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 6, 2014)

Need For Speed™ Rivals On PS4™ | Audi R8 Coup'e V10 PLUS | Interceptor Police Chase | The Hunted


----------



## digiprost (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi 

Comparison of Project  cars Vs GT6 Nordschleife circuit for the Pagani Huayra where you can see the big difference of this new generation of games.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 7, 2014)

Watch Dogs : Not The Pizza Guy | Walkthrough #12 | PS4


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 8, 2014)

Watch Dogs : Not The Pizza Guy | Walkthrough #13 | PS4 | Part 2


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 9, 2014)

Watch Dogs : Spider Tank | Digital Trips | Gameplay | PS4


----------



## Adrianf1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics settings on ultra. The video is a race of two laps at Brands Hatch circuit with the Ford Sierra RS500 Cosworth Group A.


----------



## digiprost (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi 
New video of the Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG at the Hockenheimring. 










greeting


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 10, 2014)

Watch Dogs : A Wrench In The Works | Walkthrough #14 | PS4


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 11, 2014)

Watch Dogs : Dressed In Peels | Walkthrough #15 | PS4


----------



## stopigrid (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## mafia97 (Sep 12, 2014)

Watch Dogs : Dressed In Peels | Walkthrough #16 | PS4 |Part 2









Need For Speed Rivals : Maximum Velocity | Time Trial | Ferrari F12 Berlinetta | PS4


----------



## digiprost (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi 
Second video of testing the effects of outlet rain in the project cars, used this time to a new effecto drops on the camera that gives more realism. 










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Assetto Corsa gameplay at Donington Park circuit (mod), the video is a lap and its replay using another fantastic mod like the Chevrolet Corvette C6.R.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 13, 2014)

Watch Dogs : Hold On, Kiddo | Walkthrough #17 | PS4


----------



## digiprost (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi 
Test P1 with McLaren at the Circuit de Spa Project Fracorchamps of cars with all Ultra graphics to see that good quality game. 










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics settings on ultra. The video is a onboard lap at Dubai Autodrome circuit with the Formula Gulf 1000.


----------



## digiprost (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi 
video of a race with the BMW M3 GT2 in nurburgring, recorded with the gopro but closer to give a different view 










greeting


----------



## digiprost (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi 
A video of my new steering wheel Thrustmaster T300 GTE testing it with Bac monkey in the Laguna Seca circuit. 










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Gameplay of the RaceRoom Racing Experience, it's a race of three laps at Laguna Seca circuit with the Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren 722 GT.










Project CARS gameplay with graphics settings on ultra. The video is a night lap at Road America circuit with the Alpine A450.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 22, 2014)

Watch Dogs : Breakable Things | Walkthrough #18 | PS4


----------



## digiprost (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi 
A few laps testing the Pagani Zonda Cinque circuit in Watkins Glen Project cars with all of the graphics on Ultra and using the helmet cam. 










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Assetto Corsa gameplay at Nürburgring Sprint circuit, the video is a lap and its replay with the Ferrari 458 Italia.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Comparison of one race between Project CARS and the real life, both with the Caterham 7 at the historic British circuit of Brands Hatch.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 24, 2014)

Watch Dogs : Collateral | Walkthrough #19 | PS4


----------



## digiprost (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi 
A video of my new steering wheel Thrustmaster T300 RS support Ps3, Ps4 and Pc, I test with the Pagani Huayra in Monza 










greeting


----------



## digiprost (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi 
Video proving the AI in a race with the BMW M3 GT at Spa Francorchamps circuit. 










greeting


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 26, 2014)

Don Bradman Cricket 14 | Gameplay | On BenQ XL2411Z Monitor [HD]










GRID Autosport | Gameplay | On BenQ XL2411Z Monitor [HD]










Velocity Ultra | Gameplay | On BenQ XL2411Z Monitor [HD]










Resogun | PS4 | Gameplay | On BenQ XL2411Z Monitor [HD]










The Last Of Us Remastered | PS4 | Gameplay | On BenQ XL2411Z Monitor [HD]


----------



## digiprost (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi 
video that teaches enhancements Laguna Seca in rain and is so good for my thoughts about real, does not have any type of filter images of the game are unchanged. 










greeting


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 29, 2014)

Infamous Second Son | PS4 | Gameplay | On BenQ XL2411Z Monitor [HD]


----------



## Adrianf1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics settings on ultra. The video is a lap at Azure Circuit with the Formula C and four simultaneous cameras.


----------



## digiprost (Sep 30, 2014)

hi 
A spin on the Nordschleife with the beast Ford Capri a fun car to drive. 










greeting


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag | PS4 | Gameplay | On BenQ XL2411Z Monitor [HD]










Sherlock Holmes: Crimes & Punishments | Black Peter's Murder | Walkthrough #1 | PS4


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 2, 2014)

Sherlock Holmes: Crimes & Punishments | Black Peter's Murder Investigation | Walkthrough #2 | PS4


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Image Space Incorporated has released these days the Tiger Moth Aerodrome (Top Gear Test Track) for rFactor 2, so you can download it from download section. In the video I give a lap with the Panoz AIV Roadster 1999.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics settings on ultra. The video is a onboard lap at Suzuka circuit with the BMW M3 GT4 at dawn and rain.


----------



## digiprost (Oct 2, 2014)

Yesterday we reached 10,000 subscribers and I created a video with a compilation with some video footage of the channel. 
Really, thank you very much and hope you enjoy this video


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 3, 2014)

The Vanishing Of Ethan Carter | Arrival at Red Creek Valley | Walkthrough #1 | PC










Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor | Banished From Death | Walkthrough #1 | PS4


----------



## digiprost (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi 
A lap with the new volvo truck race at the Nurburgring, the tremendous and fun mod 










greeting


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 4, 2014)

Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor | Gimub The Slaver | Walkthrough #2 | PS4


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Here I leave you a gameplay against the AI of Assetto Corsa, is a race of two laps with Tatuus Formula Abarth at Silverstone.


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sherlock Holmes: Crimes & Punishments | Ambush | Walkthrough #3 | PS4


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 7, 2014)

First DriveClub gameplay, it's the first event to start the game, a race in a circuit of India with Mercedes A45 AMG.










DriveClub gameplay, it's a race at Hurrungane track of Norway with the Mini John Cooper Works GP.


----------



## digiprost (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi 
Test the buttonbox Innobox Pro in Monza with  BMW Z4 GT3. 










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 7, 2014)

And another race at Autodromo Frontera circuit of Chile with the Audi A1 Quattro.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Another DriveClub gameplay, it's a race at The Kyle track of Scotland at evening and night (time x60) with the McLaren P1 (car with KERS and DRS).


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 9, 2014)

DriveClub gameplay, it's a race at dawn in the Munnar track of India with the Aston Martin V12 Vantage S.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics settings on ultra. The video is a lap at Snetterton Circuit with the BMW M1 Procar.


----------



## digiprost (Oct 12, 2014)

hi 
Comparison Project Cars Vs Real Life  Bac Mono at the legendary Spa Francorchamps circuit. 










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 12, 2014)

DriveClub gameplay, it's a race in the road circuit of Sentraltind at Norway with the Spyker C8 Aileron.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Race in the Taapaca track of Chile with the Mercedes C63 AMG Coupe Black Series.


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 14, 2014)

Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor | Flak Quarter Master Killed | Walkthrough #3 | PS4


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 15, 2014)

DriveClub gameplay, it's a night race in the Maplewood circuit of Canada with the RUF CTR3 ClubSport.










Project CARS gameplay with graphics settings on ultra. The video is a onboard lap at Hockenheim circuit with the Pagani Zonda Cinque Roadster.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Assetto Corsa 1.0 RC has been released, and here a gameplay with part of the new game content, a lap at Spa-Francorchamps with the impressive Ferrari LaFerrari.


----------



## digiprost (Oct 16, 2014)

hi 
Comparison of Project Cars vs Assetto corsa  on circuit Spa Francorchamps. 










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Comparison of graphics and sound between Assetto Corsa 1.0 RC and Project CARS. This is a sunset lap at Spa-Francorchamps circuit with the Mercedes SLS AMG GT3 in both.


----------



## digiprost (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi 
Try the new ferrari 458 Gt2 in Spa Francorchamps circuit with different views and a small edition of introduction. 










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 19, 2014)

F1 2014 gameplay, PC version. The video is a race of three laps at Red Bull Ring circuit, Austrian Grand Prix, with the Ferrari F14T.










Graphics and sound comparison between the last versions of Formula 1 developed by Codemasters: F1 2014, 2013 y 2012. The video is a lap at Yas Marina, Abu Dhabi, with the Mercedes AMG.


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 19, 2014)

Need For Speed Rivals : Joy Ride | Hot Pursuit | Ferrari F12 Berlinetta | PS4










Worms Battlegrounds | Introduction | PS4


----------



## digiprost (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi 
A video simulating the view of a real pilot in the Nordschleife circuit with McLaren P1. 










greeting


----------



## digiprost (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 22, 2014)

DriveClub gameplay, it's a race in the road circuit of Kinloch at Scotland with the Ferrari 430 Scuderia.











Project CARS gameplay with graphics settings on ultra. The video is a race of one lap at Circuit de la Sarthe with the Ford Mustang Cobra SCCA Trans/Am ´97.


----------



## digiprost (Oct 24, 2014)

hi 
A few laps at Road America American circuit with Bac Mono with short presentations and recorded with the gopro. 










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Image Space Incorporated has released yesterday the São Paulo GP (Interlagos Circuit) for rFactor 2, so you can download it from download section. In the video I give a lap with the Formula Renault 3.5 '14.


----------



## digiprost (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi 
Test the new Nissan Primera BTCC 1999 at Hungaroring 










greeting


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 27, 2014)

The Vanishing Of Ethan Carter | The Train | Walkthrough #2 | PC










The Long Dark | Alpha Gameplay | Sandbox | Walkthrough #1 | PC 
‬


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 28, 2014)

New video of the series 'Real Cam Effect', this time with Project CARS, where I've added filters for enhancing the realism and lighting, also flashes and spots on the lens. The video is recorded as if captured from a camera in this position, its a onboard lap with the Lotus 98T Renault Turbo at Nürburgring Nordschleife.


----------



## digiprost (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi 
Test 60 FPS youtube Nodschleife circuit with McLaren P1, you have to have the Chrome browser on Windows or Safari on Mac and put 720p or 1080p at 60fps. 










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Assetto Corsa gameplay at 60fps with the Ferrari 458 GT2 added recently in the 1.0 RC version, at Vallelunga Circuit.


----------



## erocker (Nov 1, 2014)

Vids look amazing in 60fps guys! Thanks!


----------



## digiprost (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi 
Comparison of watching the game at 30fps vs 60fps on the Brands Hatch circuit with the Audi R8 Ultra 










30FPS VS 60FPS Assetto Corsa LaFerrari @ Spa Francorchamps 










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics settings on ultra and 60fps. The video is a race of two laps at Watkins Glen circuit with the Ariel Atom 500 V8.


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 3, 2014)

Corsair Carbide SPEC 01 | Unboxing | Overview | Review









Corsair Carbide SPEC 02 | Unboxing | Overview | Review









Cooler Master CM STORM Mizar v/s Logitech G300 | Comparision | Light Effects | Mizar Software


----------



## digiprost (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi 
A few laps with the BMW 1M in the stunning Cadwell Park circuit










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Wreckfest (Next Car Game) gameplay. The video is a race of three laps with the American Sedan car at the Gravel circuit with 24 cars.











Project CARS gameplay with graphics on ultra and 60fps. The video is a onboard wet lap at Bathurst circuit with the Caterham Lola SP/300.R.


----------



## digiprost (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi
Driver Eye Video at 60fps with Gt2 ferrari 458 in Spa Francorchamps circuit.










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Nov 7, 2014)

DriveClub gameplay, it's a race at dawn in the Holmastad track of Norway with the Mercedes AMG GT S.


----------



## digiprost (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi
Comparison of the graphics to a Low, medium and Ultra at Donington Park with the Ford Mustang Boss 302R1










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Nov 8, 2014)

The Crew PS4 beta gameplay, it's a road trip from Yellowstone to a snow circuit in Jackson Hole.










The Crew PS4 beta gameplay, it's a road trip from Grand Canyon to Las Vegas.


----------



## digiprost (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi
New Mod Ford Escort Zakspeed in Assetto Corsa, a return to the great Nordschleife with manual gears and recorded with gopro.










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Assetto Corsa gameplay at 60fps with the Lotus 2-Eleven GT4 at the HillClimb track of Glava Zete, in Montenegro.


----------



## digiprost (Nov 12, 2014)

hi
Three years ago I created my first video of project cars in build 74 since that day I have made many more videos and here you have a video that compiles some the best videos and shows how the game getting better, for me it was an experience very good and can be seen as a game gets better every day and I hope you like it










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Comparison of one lap between Project CARS and the real life, with the Radical SR8 cars at Snetterton 200. The realism of Project CARS is as always, impressive.


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 13, 2014)

Corsair Vengeance K95 Gaming Keyboard | Unboxing | Overview | Quicklook









Pro Evolution Soccer 2015 | PS4 | Cristiano Ronaldo CR7 Goal | Real madrid vs Barcelona









Pro Evolution Soccer 2015 | PS4 | Real madrid vs Barcelona









Corsair Vengeance M95 White | Impression | Review


----------



## digiprost (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi
Test the Honda Civic SiR-ii JTCC in the Dutch circuit of Zandvoort










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Here I leave you a gameplay against the AI of Assetto Corsa, is a race of two laps with the Lotus 49 at Monza 1966.


----------



## digiprost (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi
Test Radical SR3 in Dubai National circuit at 60fps with all graphics on ultra










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Nov 19, 2014)

DriveClub gameplay, it's a race at sunset in the new Wester Ross road circuit of Scotland with the McLaren P1™.


----------



## digiprost (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi
Test with the Ford GT in Donington Park, manual gears, and recorded with the gopro.










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics settings on ultra and 60fps. The video is a lap at dawn in the Autodromo Nazionale di Monza with the Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X FQ-400.


----------



## digiprost (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi
A few laps trying out my new sequential TH8 with sparco knob with the BMW Z4 at Spa Francorchamps.










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Assetto Corsa gameplay with the new Lamborghini Miura P400SV 0.8.1 (Mod), the video is a lap and its replay at Magione Circuit.


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 25, 2014)

Chariot | Woodland Vestibule | PS4


----------



## digiprost (Nov 26, 2014)

hi
Comparison 60fps the Project CARS Vs GT6 in Bathurst circuit with the Audi R8 Ultra











greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Project CARS gameplay with three simultaneous cameras. The video is with the Mercedes A45 AMG at Azure Coast track (stage 1) at night and thunderstorm.


----------



## digiprost (Nov 27, 2014)

hi
New Barbagallo Raceway circuit is a circuit created from 0 to Assetto Corsa and has an incredible quality










greeting


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 29, 2014)

Played some USF4 with my favorite  Uploaded the last three matches in Arcade mode




























Haven't lost it


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thomas Was Alone | Gameplay | PS4










Tennis In The Face | Gameplay | PS4










Antec NeoEco 620C 620W Power Supply | Unboxing | What's In The Box | Overview


----------



## Adrianf1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Gameplay of RaceRoom Racing Experience, it's a race at sunset of two laps at Portimão Circuit with the Ford Capri Zakspeed.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 30, 2014)

A some combo videos I made for a retrogaming forum:


----------



## Adrianf1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Comparison of one lap between Assetto Corsa and the real life, with the Formula Abarth cars at Vallelunga + overcast mod.


----------



## qubit (Nov 30, 2014)

Adrianf1 said:


> Comparison of one lap between Assetto Corsa and the real life, with the Formula Abarth cars at Vallelunga + overcast mod.[/MEDIA]


That's pretty damned cool!


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 1, 2014)

Call Of Duty Advanced Warfare | Induction | Part 1 | Walkthrough #1 | PS4


----------



## digiprost (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi
Test my new gearbox Thrustmaster TH8A with Bmw M3 E30 at Brand Hatch circuit










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Game Copa Petrobras de Marcas gameplay, a free game by Reiza Studios. The video are two races of one lap at Goiânia and Interlagos circuits alternating the cockpit and replay cameras.


----------



## digiprost (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi
Test in iRacing of real-time telemetry upcoming races online.










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 8, 2014)

DriveClub gameplay with the new rain weather, it's a race also at the new road circuit of Atlanterhavsvegen, in Norway, with the Lykan Hypersport.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Another DriveClub video with the new rain weather, it's a race also at the new road circuit of Sinclair Pass, in Canada, with the BMW M4.


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 12, 2014)

Call Of Duty Advanced Warfare On PS VITA | Finding The Key Man | Man Hunt | PS4 Remote Play


----------



## digiprost (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi
Test Mod BMW V12 LMR in Nurburgring










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 13, 2014)

rFactor 2 gameplay with the Chevrolet Corvette C6 ZR1, recently added to the game, the video is a lap at Bahrain circuit (mod).


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 14, 2014)

New video of the series 'Real Cam Effect' with Project CARS, where I've added filters for enhancing the realism and lighting, also flashes and spots on the lens, with a sharper sound to simulate a V10. The video is recorded as if the driver take the camera on the top of helmet, is a lap at Monaco with the Formula A.


----------



## digiprost (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi
Test iRaicng telemetry in real time to see how to make racing videos.










greeting


----------



## TheHunter (Dec 17, 2014)

MKKE


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 18, 2014)

New comparison of graphics and sound between Assetto Corsa 1.09 RC and Project CARS build 881. This is a dawn lap at Nürburgring GP circuit with the McLaren MP4-12C GT3 in both.


----------



## digiprost (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi
Test Mecedes 190E DTM Evolution 2 in the German Hockenheimring, recorded with the gopro and edited intro, I hope so like










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Assetto Corsa gameplay with the Ferrari LaFerrari, the video is a lap at Barbagallo Raceway (Mod) with five simultaneous cameras.


----------



## digiprost (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi
Test the new Mazda 787B at the Hungaroring.










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 27, 2014)

DriveClub gameplay with the snow weather, it's a night race at the Hurrungane track of Norway, with the Pagani Huayra.


----------



## digiprost (Dec 28, 2014)

HI
New Comparative Project CARS Vs Real Life Onboard Radical in Donington, hope you like it










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Dec 29, 2014)

This past week Sector 3 Studios launched for RaceRoom R.E. the DTM 1992 car pack, and here a comparison of graphics and sounds with one of its historical cars, the Mercedes 190E Evo II DTM , versus the Project CARS version.


----------



## digiprost (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi
Test the circuit of Spa Francorchamps with rain in the Ariel Atom










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics on ultra and 60fps. The video is a race at dusk of two laps at Spa-Francorchamps circuit with the Audi R8 LMS Ultra.


----------



## digiprost (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi
Comparison of project cars Vs Forza 5 with the Pagani Huayra at Spa Francorchamps.










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 5, 2015)

rFactor 2 gameplay with two fantastic Mods by The 32_pixels mod group. The car is the Toyota Celica '86 GTO, and the semi-fictional track, Lester Street Circuit.


----------



## digiprost (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi
Test circuit for the Ferrari 458 Macao Gt2 recorded with the gopro from the onboard view, I hope you like it










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 7, 2015)

DriveClub gameplay with the dynamic weather, it's a race at the Putre track of Chile, with the Marussia B2.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 8, 2015)

Far Cry 4 Hurk Speak No Evil Speedrun *(SPOILERS)*


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Would you dare to driving in one of the most difficult circuits in the world under a storm and with a car of 500hp? whether the answer is yes or no, discover it first in Project CARS! and when arriving Oculus Rift...


----------



## digiprost (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi
Video of incredible Sauber Mercedes C9 in the circuit of Silverstone, I hope you like it 










a greeting


----------



## digiprost (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi
Comparison Project CARS Vs Real Life with Radical in English circuit Silverstone International










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 12, 2015)

New 'Game & Real Wheel/Hands Effect', where I superimpose the real image of my hands and Logitech G27 over the Project CARS gameplay, it's a lap at Circuit de Barcelona-Catalunya with the Pagani Huayra.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Another 'Game & Real Wheel/Hands Effect', it's a race of 1 lap at Monza with the Lotus Evora GTC.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Here the first comparison at night between Project CARS and the real life. It's a lap with the Formula Gulf 1000 at Dubai Autodrome.


----------



## digiprost (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi
Chapter 14 of the circuit of the world series in the stunning Spa Francorchamps circuit which is located in Belgium, this video is created with the game Project cars and you can see the great detail of this game, I hope you like it










a greeting


----------



## digiprost (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi
Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG Gt3 in Monza, an edit of introduction and recorded with the gopro, hope you like it










greeting


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 17, 2015)

Far Cry 4 Shangri-La Final Boss Fight


----------



## digiprost (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi
Comparison of 30fps vs 60fps where you can see the big difference playing more fps, video Nordschleife with detailed lotus 49, I hope you like it










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 19, 2015)

DriveClub gameplay at the new location of Japan, in Goshodaira track. The video is a race with McLaren P1™.


----------



## digiprost (Jan 20, 2015)

hi
Test at the Suzuka circuit with Lotus Evora Gx onboard recorded with the gopro, I hope you like it










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Assetto Corsa Comparison between all ingame post-processing effects (fourteen) giving a lap at Suzuka (new mod) with the Lotus Exos T125 S1.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 21, 2015)

Far Cry 4 Kill or Be Killed stealth speedrun. Once again agent Ajay "Buttercup" Ghale flies the unfriendly skies.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 23, 2015)

Far Cry 4 Death From Above Speedrun.

Wingin it for Willis, the bacon belching bastard.

This mission is pretty short and easy, so I spiced it up a bit with some wicked wingsuiting.


----------



## digiprost (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi
Test the Audi R8 LMS Ultra in Bathurst circuit, the video has an edition of introduction and a return recorded with the gopro, I hope you like it










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Project CARS gameplay with rain weather, with the Formula A at Autodromo di Monza, which recently added a new and more realistic modeling of wet asphalt.


----------



## digiprost (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi
Comparative Project CARS Vs Real in the Road America circuit where you can appreciate the high quality of this game, hope you like it










greeting


----------



## digiprost (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi
Mod Audi R15 TDI in the legendary Le Mans circuit, hope you like it










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 28, 2015)

New 'Game & Real Wheel/Hands Effect', where I superimpose the real image of my hands and Logitech G27 over the Assetto Corsa gameplay, it's a lap at Nürburgring GP with the Mercedes SLS AMG GT3.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics on ultra. The video is a race of two laps at Lakeville Raceway with the Ford Capri Zakspeed Group 5.


----------



## digiprost (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi
Test Ruf RT 12R Gt3 in Donington, onboard recorded with the gopro , I hope you like it










greeting


----------



## digiprost (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi
Test the Mercedes-Benz 300SEL 6.8 AMG in Imola, the video has an edition in the introduction and recorded onboard the gopro, hope you like 










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Skin created by Winter-Iceman user from RaceDepartment for F1 2014 of the 2015 McLaren Honda MP4-30 (v1.2).


----------



## digiprost (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi.

I leave the Gt3 race at Donington with telemetry, I hope you like it










a greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics on ultra. Lap at dusk in the Circuit of the 24 Hours of Le Mans (La Sarthe) with the Alpine A450 LMP2.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 4, 2015)

@digiprost 
@Adrianf1 

what specs rigs are you guys running?


----------



## digiprost (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi
New version of Driver eye which simulates the view of a pilot in the cicuito Laguna Seca circuit with Radical in heavy rain conditions.










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 6, 2015)

DriveClub gameplay with the rain weather, it's a race at the Nakasendo track, in Japan, with the Mazzanti Evantra.


----------



## digiprost (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi
Comparison of Project CARS Vs Gran Turismo 6 (Gt6) at Brands Hatch circuit with the BMW M3 GT in rain.










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 8, 2015)

New comparison of graphics and sound between Project CARS and Assetto Corsa.

The video is a lap at Autodromo di Imola with the historic F1 Lotus 98T (with McLaren Marlboro skin) in both.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 10, 2015)

rFactor 2 gameplay with the Eve Matra F1 V12 (mod by Klaasvh and Navigator). This mod is a modification of ISI's EVE F1 car. It uses the EVE car shape but is powered by a Matra V12 engine instead of the Ford DFV V8 found in the normal EVE, making it sound impressive. The lap is at Bahrain circuit.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 10, 2015)

Interesting........Lewis Hamiltons hands.
Ace vid again.


----------



## digiprost (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi
Hotlap del BMW Z4 Gt3 in the German Nurburgring










greeting


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 12, 2015)

*Far Cry 4 - A Key to the North - Sabal*

(My first video using the 2048x1152 resize trick to get YT to use a higher bitrate.)


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 12, 2015)

GSC Extreme v1.25 released - Now also on Steam!
http://store.steampowered.com/app/273840


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Another gameplay with the Formula Classic at Historic Austrian Grand Prix.










Project CARS gameplay with graphics on ultra. The video is a onboard lap at Donington GP circuit with the McLaren P1™.


----------



## digiprost (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi
Test my new steering wheel Fanatec ClubSport Wheel Base V2 with McLaren Mp4 12c in Monza, hope you like it.










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Second video of the series "Driving Xperience!" con Project CARS (previous at Nordschleife) this time in the historic urban track of Monaco with dynamic weather, at the controls of a beast called Mercedes 190E Evo II DTM.


----------



## digiprost (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi
Nordschleife with the P4 / 5 Competizione to test my new Fanatec wheel










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Project CARS graphics comparison between graphics settings in Low and Ultra.
The comparison is at Bathurst, alternating fragments of the lap in wet and dry, for a better appreciation of the difference in both conditions.


----------



## digiprost (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi
Video of the beautiful BMW Z4 Gt3 at Oulton Park circuit in rain, I hope you like it










greeting


----------



## digiprost (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi
New Project Cars comparison of the Radical @ Laguna Seca, Build 422 (March 2013) Vs Build 939 (February 2015) Vs Real Life.










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Skin created by Aarav Amin, user from RaceDepartment, for F1 2014 with the 2015 pre-season skin of  Red Bull Racing RB11.


----------



## digiprost (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi
New Mod F1 2015 in the Assetto Corsa, Race Nurburgring against the IA.










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 25, 2015)

New video of the series 'Real Cam Effect' with Project CARS, where I've added filters for enhancing the realism and lighting, also flashes and spots on the lens. 
The video is recorded as if the driver take the camera on the top of helmet, is a lap at California Raceway with the Lotus 49 Cosworth '67.


----------



## digiprost (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi
BMW M1 Procar 1981 at Road America circuit, the video has an edition in the introduction and recorded onboard the gopro, hope you like it










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Feb 27, 2015)

DriveClub gameplays with two of the new cars added in the Downforce pack: Koenigsegg One:1 and Ferrari F50.


----------



## digiprost (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi
New comparison of Project CARS Vs Assetto Corsa at the Italian circuit of Monza with Pagani Huayra Beautiful.










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Project CARS race with four simultaneous cameras. The video is with the Formula B at Brands Hatch GP with dynamic weather.


----------



## digiprost (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi
Test Formula 1 circuit imola, recorded with the gopro










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Gameplay against the AI of Assetto Corsa, is a race of one lap with the SEAT Leon Eurocup 2014 at Spa-Francorchamps.


----------



## digiprost (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi
BMW E30 M3 group A at Donington Parck, the video has an edition in the introduction and recorded onboard the gopro, I hope you like it










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rain weather comparison between Project CARS and F1 2014. The video is a lap at Hockenheim GP with the Formula A in Project CARS (Williams Martini skin) and the 2014's Williams FW36 in F1 2014.


----------



## digiprost (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi
New comparison of the new wet effect project cars, the video is made with the Audi R8 LMS in Monza.










greeting


----------



## 64K (Mar 8, 2015)

This game is best played at night with the lights turned off and the volume cranked up


----------



## digiprost (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Game Stock Car Extreme gameplay with the new version 1.27.

It's a race of two laps with the Formula V12 cars at Johannesburg Historic.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Nürburgring Nordschleife comparison of graphics and sound between Project CARS (Build 953) and Assetto Corsa (Dream Pack & v1.1). The video is a lap at "The Green Hell" with the McLaren P1™ hypercar in both.


----------



## digiprost (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi
DTM Mercedes-Benz 190E Evolution 2 in the new Nordschleife, a small onboard editing and recorded with the gopro










greeting


----------



## 64K (Mar 14, 2015)

Would like to play series on PC.










Edit: More


----------



## digiprost (Mar 15, 2015)

iRacing Vs Project CARS Vs Assetto Corsa - Monza Comparison (Graphics & Sounds)


----------



## digiprost (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Assetto Corsa gameplay, It's a lap at Nordschleife Touristenfahrten with the newly added Nissan GT-R NISMO 2014 GT3 in the Dream Pack.


----------



## digiprost (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics on ultra. The video is a race of two laps at Zolder circuit with the Ariel Atom 500 V8.










Project CARS gameplay with rain weather, the car chosen is the F1 Lotus 78 Cosworth at Circuit of Spa-Francorchamps.


----------



## digiprost (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi
Comparison Project CARS and real life with the Renault Megane Rs in the incredible Nordschleife (Nurburgrin) from two different views to appreciate the details










greeting


----------



## digiprost (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi
Formula 1 2015 Malaysian GP - Sepang Circuit Onboard Virtual Lap










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Mar 26, 2015)

rFactor 2 gameplay with the new Ferrari F310 '96 v1.0 (by ASR Formula). The lap is at Sepang International Circuit, Malaysia.


----------



## digiprost (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just thought i'll share my best run of Bloodborne of the starting point,already died 3-4 times before this run haha. The graphics looks really nice visually but the character model itself looks a bit dull in creation menu. But the detail in the equipment is nice, although i have noticed a bit of frame rate dip below 30 fps making it stutter a little when rolling.


----------



## Adrianf1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics on ultra, the car chosen is the BMW M3 GT at Cadwell Park circuit, the video is a lap and its replay.


----------



## digiprost (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## digiprost (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## natr0n (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics on ultra. The video is a race of two laps at Oulton Park circuit with the Ford Mustang Boss 302R1.


----------



## 64K (Apr 5, 2015)

"This is an old one, but it's Egg Sunday so there isn't a whole lot of things going on. As such, why not entertain ourselves with an advert for Nvidia's GeForce 2 GTS, made around the time Halo was still a PC (and Mac) exclusive?"

http://www.pcgamer.com/watch-how-the-graphics-cards-of-yesteryear-were-advertised/


----------



## digiprost (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## digiprost (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Assetto Corsa gameplay with the Williams FW31 (Mod by Formula Corsa), the video is a lap and its replay at Silverstone.


----------



## digiprost (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## natr0n (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics on ultra. The video is a night race at Azure Coast urban track with the McLaren F1.


----------



## digiprost (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## digiprost (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics on ultra. The video is a race of two laps at Monaco circuit with the Formula A.


----------



## digiprost (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## digiprost (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi
Dirt Rally test new tranche of Pant Mawr with the Lancia Delta HF, recorded with the GoPro and three screens.










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Gameplay of the new game from Codemasters: DiRT Rally (Early Access). The video is with the Lancia Stratos at Approche du Col de Turini, Montecarlo.









Audi Sport Quattro at Bidno Moorland, Wales.


----------



## digiprost (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Adrianf1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Another gameplay of the new game from Codemasters: DiRT Rally (Early Access). The video is with the Subaru Impreza '95 at Pomona Ékrixi, Greece.


----------



## digiprost (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi
Test Monte Carlo with the Audi Quattro Group B, recorded with the GoPro and three screens.










greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (May 1, 2015)

Project CARS gameplay with graphics on ultra. The video is a race of three laps at Greenwood Karting Circuit with the 125cc Shifter Kart.


----------



## digiprost (May 1, 2015)

Hi
Formula A with a skin of McLaren F1 2015 ( locust) with my new wheel on the Nurburgring GP










greeting


----------



## 64K (May 3, 2015)

Gaming is fun.


----------



## digiprost (May 3, 2015)

[/MEDIA]


----------



## Adrianf1 (May 4, 2015)

Gameplay of the new game from Codemasters: DiRT Rally (Early Access). Video with Ford Fiesta RS WRC at Koryfi Dafni stage, Greece.


----------



## digiprost (May 4, 2015)

Hi
Top 5 of my best videos Project CARS, you've added links to video if you want to see the full videos


----------



## Adrianf1 (May 4, 2015)

New video of the series 'Real Cam Effect' with Project CARS, where I've added filters for enhancing the realism and lighting, also flashes and spots on the lens. The video is recorded as if the driver take the camera on the upper side of helmet, is a lap at Laguna Seca with the Ariel Atom 500 V8.


----------



## digiprost (May 5, 2015)

hi
New trailer of Project CARS (Insert Coin) has many hours of work but I think the end has been good and the effort was worth it, I hope you like it











greeting


----------



## Adrianf1 (May 6, 2015)

We go with the last video of Project CARS before launch tomorrow. Project CARS gameplay with graphics on ultra. The video is a lap at the "green hell", Nürburgring Nordschleife, with the Audi R8 LMS Ultra.


----------



## digiprost (May 7, 2015)

Formula 1 2015 Spanish GP - Circuit de Catalunya Onboard Virtual lap


----------



## digiprost (May 10, 2015)

Hi
Video of the BMW 320 Turbo Group 5 at the Brands Hatch circuit, I hope you like it










greeting


----------



## digiprost (May 12, 2015)

Hi
Video of the Williams FW31 Formula 1 mod at the Italian circuit of Mugello










greeting


----------



## digiprost (May 15, 2015)

GSC Extreme - Formula Classic @ Imola Historic (GSCE)


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 7, 2015)

Driveclub PS4 1080P 60FPS Gameplay | Volkswagen Challenge | Volkswagen Beetle GSR








Driveclub PS4 1080P 60FPS Gameplay | Munnar Rally | Audi A1 quattro


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 26, 2015)

Batman Arkham Knight PS4 Broken and Glitched


----------



## natr0n (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## digiprost (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## natr0n (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## natr0n (Oct 8, 2015)

Some PSP emulation


----------



## natr0n (Oct 9, 2015)

WRC 5 FIA World Rally Championship


----------



## RCoon (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## natr0n (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## RCoon (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## RCoon (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## natr0n (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## RCoon (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## RCoon (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## natr0n (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Guitar (Dec 22, 2015)

New CS:GO gun is great..load it behind a corner, pop out and accurate while moving out. A+


----------



## natr0n (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Guitar (Feb 7, 2016)

Playing CS:GO earlier and got my first smoke kill lol.

https://gfycat.com/OddActualHoki


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 1, 2016)

Street Fighter 5 | Online Battle | Chun li v/s Ryu


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 2, 2016)

Need For Speed Hot Pursuit | PC | 2560x1080 | Bugatti Veyron | GTX970


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 3, 2016)

L.A. Noire | 2560x1080 | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | Initial Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 4, 2016)

Grand Theft Auto 5 | 2560x1080 | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | Repossession | Walkthrough #2








Tom Clancy's The Division Beta | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | Exercise time in Darkzone








Far Cry Primal | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560X1080 | Benchmark








Tom Clancy's The Division Beta | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | Subway Morgue Mission wit cult90


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 6, 2016)

L.A. Noire | 2560x1080 | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | Upon Reflection | Walkthrough #1


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 7, 2016)

Grand Theft Auto 5 | 2560x1080 | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | Helping Tonya #1


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Ryse: Son Of Rome | 2560x1080 | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | Defeat The Barbarian Leader Walkthrough #7








Dragon Ball XenoVerse | 2560x1080 | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | Help Goku Defeat Radtiz Walkthrough #1


----------



## natr0n (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## mafia97 (Mar 11, 2016)

Need For Speed Hot Pursuit | PC | 2560x1080 | Shelby GT 500 | GTX970 | Point Of Impact








Need For Speed Hot Pursuit | PC | 2560x1080 | Shelby GT 500 | GTX970 | Precision Pursuit


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 13, 2016)

Need For Speed Hot Pursuit | PC | 2560x1080 | Porsche Panamera Turbo | GTX970 | Porsche Patrol


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 14, 2016)

Need For Speed Hot Pursuit | PC | 2560x1080 | Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 | GTX970 | Jet Set 








Need For Speed Hot Pursuit | PC | 2560x1080 | Koenigsegg Agera | GTX970 | Ageless 








How to fix GTA 5 Rockstar Club Offline Problem? | Solution 








Need For Speed 2015 | PC | 2560x1080 | GTX970 | Core i7 4790K | Initial Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 16, 2016)

Rise of the Tomb Raider | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | Northwest Border of Syria | Walkthrough #2


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 18, 2016)

Need for Speed: The Run | GTX970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560x1080 | BMW M3 GTS | Get out of San Francisco


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 22, 2016)

Need for Speed: The Run | GTX970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560x1080 | Camaro ZL1 | Time Challenge 








REVIEW : ASUS ROG GL 552 (GTX 950M GDDR3) by Cult90 








Rise of the Tomb Raider | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560x1080 | A Cold Welcome | Walkthrough #3 








Firewatch | PC | Broken Game Bug | 2560x1080 | GTX970 | Core i7 4790K 








Firewatch | PC | Walkthrough #4 | 2560x1080 | GTX970 | Core i7 4790K 








Firewatch | PC | Walkthrough #5 | 2560x1080 | GTX970 | Core i7 4790K 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neh8Rw7Nljc


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 23, 2016)

Firewatch | PC | Walkthrough #6 | 2560x1080 | GTX970 | Core i7 4790K


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 23, 2016)

Firewatch | PC | Walkthrough #7 | 2560x1080 | GTX970 | Core i7 4790K


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## mafia97 (Mar 29, 2016)

The Order: 1886 PS4 Gameplay | Walkthrough #6 | 1080P 60FPS


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 30, 2016)

The Order: 1886 PS4 Gameplay | Walkthrough #7 | 1080P 60FPS


----------



## natr0n (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## mafia97 (Apr 1, 2016)

The Order: 1886 PS4 Gameplay | Walkthrough #8 | 1080P 60FPS


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 2, 2016)

The Order: 1886 PS4 Gameplay | Walkthrough #9 | 1080P 60FPS


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 3, 2016)

The Order: 1886 PS4 Gameplay | Walkthrough #10 THE END | 1080P 60FPS


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dying Light The Following Enhanced Edition performance on ASUS ROG GL 552 








Dying Light The Following Enhanced Edition performance on ASUS ROG GL 552


----------



## natr0n (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## mafia97 (Apr 7, 2016)

Dying Light The Following Enhanced Edition CO-OP performance on ASUS ROG GL 552 








Grand Theft Auto 5 performance on ASUS ROG GL 552 








Metro 2033 Redux performance on ASUS ROG GL 552


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 8, 2016)

Rise of the Tomb Raider Benchmark High Settings performance on ASUS ROG GL 552


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 14, 2016)

Rise of the Tomb Raider Benchmark Medium Settings performance on ASUS ROG GL 552 








Rise of the Tomb Raider Benchmark Lowest Settings performance on ASUS ROG GL 552 








Rise of the Tomb Raider Benchmark Low Settings performance on ASUS ROG GL 552


----------



## natr0n (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## mafia97 (Apr 16, 2016)

REVIEW : Manzana HangOn Noise Isolation Headphone with Mic by cult90 








REVIEW : MSI GE62 6QD Apache PRO Gaming Notebook by mafia97


----------



## natr0n (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## natr0n (May 4, 2016)




----------



## mafia97 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## natr0n (May 20, 2016)




----------



## mafia97 (May 21, 2016)

Dying Light GTX 970 Core i7 4790K 2560x1080 | First Assignment V2 | Walkthrough #5








Dying Light GTX 970 Core i7 4790K 2560x1080 | Preparation For Night Mission | Walkthrough #6








Dying Light GTX 970 Core i7 4790K 2560x1080 | Preparation For Night Mission V2 | Walkthrough #7








Dying Light GTX 970 Core i7 4790K 2560x1080 | Preparation For Night Mission V3 | Walkthrough #8


----------



## mafia97 (May 23, 2016)

Insurgency performance on MSI GE62 6QD Apache PRO Gaming Notebook


----------



## mafia97 (May 25, 2016)

Tom Clancy's The Division | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | Character Creation | Thank You IVG


----------



## mafia97 (May 25, 2016)

Tom Clancy's The Division | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560X1080 | Prologue | Thank You IVG


----------



## natr0n (May 26, 2016)




----------



## mafia97 (May 27, 2016)

Tom Clancy's The Division | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560X1080 | Restore Brooklyn: Rescue Civilians


----------



## natr0n (May 27, 2016)




----------



## mafia97 (May 28, 2016)

Tom Clancy's The Division | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560X1080 | Restore Brooklyn: Morphine Supply


----------



## mafia97 (May 29, 2016)

Tom Clancy's The Division | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560X1080 | Precinct Siege


----------



## mafia97 (May 30, 2016)

Assassin's Creed Unity Performance on MSI GE62 6QD Apache PRO Gaming Notebook


----------



## mafia97 (May 31, 2016)

Tom Clancy's The Division performance on MSI GE62 6QD Apache PRO Gaming Notebook


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 1, 2016)

Dying Light performance on MSI GE62 6QD Apache PRO Gaming Notebook


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 2, 2016)

The Collider 2 | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560x1080 | Gameplay #1


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 3, 2016)

The Collider 2 | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560x1080 | Gameplay #2


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 4, 2016)

FarCry Primal performance on MSI GE62 6QD Apache PRO Gaming Notebook


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 5, 2016)

Grand Theft Auto 5 performance on MSI GE62 6QD Apache PRO Gaming Notebook


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 6, 2016)

Mirror's Edge Catalyst | Core i7 4790K | GTX 970 | 2560x1080 | Cut the gridLink | Walkthrough #1


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 7, 2016)

Need For Speed 2015 | PC | 2560x1080 | GTX970 | Core i7 4790K | In The Driver's Seat


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 20, 2016)

Tom Clancy's The Division | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560X1080 | Napalm Production Site


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 21, 2016)

Tom Clancy's The Division | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560X1080 | Amherst's Apartment 








REVIEW : BIOSTAR - H110MH PRO D4 by cult90


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 23, 2016)

Tom Clancy's The Division | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560X1080 | Police Academy 








E.T. Armies | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560x1080 | Join Farhad and Help Him | Walkthrough #1


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 25, 2016)

Welkin Road | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560x1080 | Gameplay #1 








Welkin Road | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560x1080 | Gameplay #2


----------



## natr0n (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## mafia97 (Jun 27, 2016)

XCOM 2 | PC | Operation Shambling Gift | 2560x1080 | GTX970 | Core i7 4790K | Walthrough #4


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 28, 2016)

TechYesCity is what made me move to this build, and i am sharing my own benchmarks.

Original guy: 








How to check if your new CPU has good IPC... throw PCSX2 at it with a demanding CPU game, TTT is horrendous lol, but XEON eats it up 
Video has sound issues that are not present in the original play or video file, it's a bug from encoding after Shadowplay with Handbrake :/










Here i bench BF4... with some pretty amazing results considering...


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 29, 2016)

XCOM 2 | PC | Operation Shambling Gift V2 | 2560x1080 | GTX970 | Core i7 4790K | Walthrough #5 








XCOM 2 | PC | Operation Unceasing Laughter | 2560x1080 | GTX970 | Core i7 4790K | Walthrough #6 








REVIEW : BIOSTAR - H110MH PRO D4


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Bradman Cricket 14 PC 1080P 60FPS Gameplay | India vs Australia | ODI | Career Batting 








Mushroom Wars | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | Gameplay #1


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 2, 2016)

Mushroom Wars | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | Gameplay #2


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 7, 2016)

The Technomancer | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | Character Creation and Training | Walkthrough #1 | PC 








The Solus Project | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560x1080 | The First Day | Walkthrough #1


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## mafia97 (Jul 8, 2016)

Lost Sea | PC Gameplay | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | Tutorial Island | Walkthrough #1


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 9, 2016)

Don Bradman Cricket 14 PC Gameplay | India vs Australia | ODI | 42 Runs of 13 Balls | Career Batting


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 11, 2016)

The cheat part is satire, since i am server banned from a few servers in BF4 and am kicked a lot. Was also meta banned, but now unbanned.

Still it's a low skill game so i don't expect much else.

End of video i am supposedly disconnected from the sever after people start crying.


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 15, 2016)

Don Bradman Cricket 14 PC Gameplay | India vs Australia | ODI | Two Wickets | Career Bowling 








Don Bradman Cricket 14 PC Gameplay | India vs Australia | ODI | 42 Runs 20 Balls | Career Batting 








Tom Clancy's The Division | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560X1080 | Lexington Event Center 








FIFA 2016 | 21:9 PC Gameplay | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | FC Barcelona vs Real Madrid


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 17, 2016)

I Want To Be Human | PC Gameplay | GTX 960 | Gameplay #1 








I Want To Be Human | PC Gameplay | GTX 960 | Gameplay #2 








How to convert MAC only External HDD to Windows Compatible? Solution


----------



## natr0n (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## mafia97 (Jul 20, 2016)

Excubitor | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560x1080 | Baphomet System | Gameplay #1 








I Want To Be Human | PC Gameplay | GTX 960 | Gameplay #3 








Need For Speed 2015 | PC | 2560x1080 | GTX970 | Core i7 4790K | Horses For Courses


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 22, 2016)

Don Bradman Cricket 14 PC Gameplay | India vs Pakistan | Ten 10 Overs 








Mushroom Wars | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | Gameplay #3 








REVIEW : iBall Compbook Excelance


----------



## natr0n (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## mafia97 (Jul 24, 2016)

Don Bradman Cricket 14 PC Gameplay | India vs New Zealand | ODI | 51 Runs 22 balls | Career Batting 








Don Bradman Cricket 14 PC Gameplay | India vs New Zealand | ODI | Match Saved | Career Bowling


----------



## natr0n (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 2, 2016)

@natr0n  Awesome


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 10, 2016)

Don Bradman Cricket 14 PC Gameplay | India vs New Zealand | ODI | Career Bowling 








Don Bradman Cricket 14 PC Gameplay | India vs New Zealand | T20 | 2 Wickets | Career Bowling 








Don Bradman Cricket 14 PC Gameplay | India vs New Zealand | ODI | 143 Runs | Career Batting 








Don Bradman Cricket 14 PC Gameplay | India vs New Zealand | ODI | Career Bowling


----------



## natr0n (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## natr0n (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## natr0n (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## natr0n (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## natr0n (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah lights off headset on, Lacuna Coil playing.. scary.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 23, 2016)

Got bored.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 25, 2016)

Gran Turismo with CRT shader & other shaders too using REshade.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 26, 2016)

Brilliant 100 not out in ODI | India vs England | Don Bradman Cricket 14 Career | Batting Part 1 








3 Wickets for 3 Runs | Pearth Scorchers vs Melbourne Stars | Don Bradman Cricket 14 Career 








28 Runs of 12 Balls Not Out | Hobart Hurricanes vs Melbourne Stars | Don Bradman Cricket 14 Career 








4 Wickets for 14 Runs | Hobart Hurricanes vs Melbourne Stars | Don Bradman Cricket 14 Career


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 27, 2016)

PRO MLG SKYRIM FOOTAGE!


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## mafia97 (Oct 3, 2016)

Asemblance | PC | The Blue Butterfly | Gameplay #1


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 4, 2016)

Asemblance | PC | Finding The Way Out | Gameplay #2


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 6, 2016)

Asemblance | PC | Bury Yourself in Work | Gameplay #3 








Asemblance | PC | Ending #1 | Gameplay #4


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 7, 2016)

Asemblance | PC | Ending #2 | Gameplay #5


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 8, 2016)

Asemblance | PC | Ending #3 | Gameplay #6 








BENCHMARK : Transcend 370s | Crystal Disk Mark, ATTO Benchmark and Anvil Benchmark 








REVIEW : Gamesir G3S | Asphalt 8 Gameplay 








Pro Evolution Soccer 2017 | Arsenal (myClub) | Goals Montage | PS4


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 10, 2016)

Bridge Constructor | Island 1 Bridge 2 | 21:9 Resolution Gameplay 








Bridge Constructor | Island 1 Bridge 3 | 21:9 Resolution Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 11, 2016)

Day of Infamy | Sniper Class | 2560x1080 21:9 Ultra-wide Gameplay | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K 








Bridge Constructor | Island 1 Bridge 4 | 21:9 Resolution Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 13, 2016)

Bridge Constructor | Island 1 Bridge 5 | 21:9 Resolution Gameplay 








Bridge Constructor | Island 1 Bridge 6 | 21:9 Resolution Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 14, 2016)

Bridge Constructor | Island 1 Bridge 7 | 21:9 Resolution Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 16, 2016)

BATMAN - The Telltale Series | Episode 1: Realm of Shadows | Core i7 4790K | MSI GTX 970 








The Banner Saga | Initial Gameplay | Walkthrough #1 | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K | 2560x1080


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 19, 2016)

Gamesir G3S Gameplay | Adelaide Strikers vs Melbourne Stars | T20 | Don Bradman Cricket 14 Career 








Overcooked | Level 1-1 | Core i7 4790K | MSI GTX 970 | PC Gameplay 








FURI | First Boss Batte | Core i7 4790K | MSI GTX 970 | 1920x1080 | PC Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 22, 2016)

Day of Infamy | Assualt Class | 2560x1080 21:9 Ultra-wide Gameplay | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K 








Gamesir G3S Gameplay | India vs England | T20I | Don Bradman Cricket 14 Career 








Gamesir G3S Gameplay | India vs England | ODI | Don Bradman Cricket 14 Career Part 2 








Gamesir G3S Gameplay | India vs England | ODI | Don Bradman Cricket 14 Career


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 23, 2016)

I became the hero of that game momentarily until i had no time left to defuse  RIP


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 25, 2016)

Star Wars Battlefront | Probe Droids | 2560x1080 21:9 Ultrawide | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K 








Star Wars Battlefront | Walker Assault | 2560x1080 21:9 Ultrawide | GTX 970 | Core i7 4790K 








PRO MODE | South Australia Redbacks vs Victoria Bushrangers | Don Bradman Cricket 14 Career


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## mafia97 (Oct 29, 2016)

Forza Horizon 3 Ultrawide 21:9 2560x1080 Ultra Settings Gameplay | Off The Chain | Penhall Cholla 








Scariest Game to Play this Halloween | Hide And Shriek Online Multiplayer Gameplay #1| Ultrawide 








PRO MODE | South Australia Redbacks vs Victoria Bushrangers | Don Bradman Cricket 14 Career Part 2 








PRO MODE | South Australia Redbacks vs Victoria Bushrangers | Don Bradman Cricket 14 Career Part 3


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 6, 2016)

Brilliant Century | South Australian Redbacks vs Victoria Bushrangers | Don Bradman Cricket 14 








John Cena vs Rey Mysterio for World Wrestling Championship | WWE 2K 15 | PS4


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 10, 2016)

Economical Bowling | South Australia Redbacks v Victoria Bushrangers | Don Bradman Cricket 14 Career


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 12, 2016)

Ubisoft's STEEP Ultrawide 21:9 2560x1080 Ultra Settings Gameplay | GTX970 | Core i7 4790k


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 14, 2016)

Fast Half Century | South Australia Redbacks v Victoria Bushrangers | Don Bradman Cricket 14 Career


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 30, 2016)

No Man's Sky Ultrawide 21:9 2560x1080 GTX 970 Core i7 4790k Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 5, 2016)

Redout | Welcome Trial | Ultrawide 21:9 2560x1080 Ultra Settings Gameplay | GTX 970 Core i7 4790K 








Kings XI Punjab vs India | Online Match | Don Bradman Cricket 14 








John Cena vs CM Punk For World Heavyweight Championship | Triple H | Sucide DIve | WWE 2K 15 | PS4


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 7, 2016)

Watch Dogs 2 Ultra Settings Ultrawide 2560x1080 21:9 Gameplay | Who Am I? | Walkthrough #1 | GTX 970


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 14, 2016)

John Cena vs CM Punk with TRIPLE H as special guest refree | Championship | WWE 2K 15


----------



## natr0n (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## mafia97 (Jan 4, 2017)

Shadow Heroes: Vengeance In Flames Epic Settings Ultrawide 2560x1080 21:9 Initial Gameplay | GTX 970


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 5, 2017)

John Cena vs CM Punk for No. 1 Contender for Undisputed WWE Championship | WWE 2K 15 | PS4 1080P 60


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 9, 2017)

Mantis Burn Racing | Rookie Season 1 | Race - Sand Town - Summit | 2560x1080 60FPS | GTX 970


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 11, 2017)

The Last Guardian | The Boy meets Trico | Walkthrough #1 | PS4 Pro Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 18, 2017)

Triple H vs CM PUNK No Disqualifications | Night Of Champions | WWE 2K 15 | PS4 1080P 60FPS 








Kingston HyperX Review,Overview, Savage 8GB 2133MHz DDR3 RAM | Kingston Savage vs Fury 








India vs England 2017 | T20 International | Don Bradman Cricket 17 PS4 Pro Gameplay Part 1


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 23, 2017)

DOOM Performance on GTX 960 and Core i5 4460 in 1600x900 Resolution at Ultra Settings








Witcher 3 performance on GTX960 and Core i5 4460 in 1600x900 Resolution at Ultra Settings| Overclock


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 29, 2017)

Yakuza 0 Opening Movie | PS4 Pro Gamelay 








Yakuza 0 Walkthrough #1 | Kiryu meets Nishiki | PS4 Pro Gameplay 








REVIEW : Thermaltake Smart DPG 750w Power Supply | How to buy a Power supply ? Information 








Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar | How to break Hell in a Cell in WWE 2K16 - OMG Finisher?


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 1, 2017)

WWE Royal Rumble 29th January 2017 Live | WWE 2K 17 








FC Barcelona vs Real Madrid ● All Goals and Full Highlights ● {4-1} 








Resident Evil 7 first 50 Minutes | PS4 Gameplay | PS4 Livestream 








A Normal Lost Phone Complete 100% Walkthrough | PC Gameplay and Livestream | GTX 970 Core i7 4790K


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 9, 2017)

UNBOXING : Gamdias ZEUS P1 Double Level RGB Optical Gaming Mouse 








UNBOXING : Gamdias HEBE M1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset 








UNBOXING : Gamdias ARES Essential Keyboard Mouse Combo


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 15, 2017)

How was Ellie bitten? - The Last of Us Remastered: Left Behind 








Brock Lesnar & Roman Reigns vs. D-Generation X | Tornado Tag match 








Brothers of Destruction vs D-Generation X | VINTAGE Hell in a Cell Tornado Tag


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 17, 2017)

UNBOXING : Nvidia Shield TV 2017 16GB








Mass Effect Andromeda First 47 Minutes of Gameplay | 2560x1080 GTX 970 OC Core i7 4790k


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 20, 2017)

UNBOXING : Playstation 4 Camera V2


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 21, 2017)

UNBOXING : Playstation PLATINUM 7.1 3D Surround Sound Headsets


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 23, 2017)

John Cena & CM Punk vs. Big Show & Daniel Bryan: Raw, August 13, 2012 | WWE 2K 15 | PS4 Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 25, 2017)

John Cena & CM Punk vs. Big Show & Daniel Bryan: Raw, August 13, 2012 | WWE 2K 15 | Ultimate Edition


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 28, 2017)

Don Bradman Cricket 14 Career Livestream 








Don Bradman Cricket 14 Career Livestream V2 








CM Punk vs. John Cena vs. Big Show | Summerslam 2012 | WWE 2K 15 PS4 Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 31, 2017)

WWE 2K15 2K Showcase Walkthrough - WWE 2K15 2K Showcase - CM Punk vs John Cena vs Big Show 








CM Punk vs Ryback - Hell in a Cell 2012 | WWE Title | WWE 2K 15 PS4 Gameplay


----------



## natr0n (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## natr0n (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## mafia97 (Apr 6, 2017)

CM Punk vs John Cena vs Ryback Highlights-Survivor Series 2012 | WWE 2K 15 | PS4 Gameplay 








The Rock vs. CM Punk - WWE Elimination Chamber 2013 (Full Match) | WWE 2K 15 | PS4 GAMEPLAY 








John Cena vs. CM Punk - Winner faces The Rock for the WWE Title at WrestleMania: Raw, Feb. 25, 2013 








Don Bradman cricket 17 Livestream 








Don Bradman cricket 17 Career Livestream


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 10, 2017)

Shawn Michaels Vs. Triple H SummerSlam 2002 Highlights | Non Sanctioned Match | WWE 2K 15 PS4 








Forza Horizon 3 | The Horizon Australia Bucket List #29 | Picture Perfect Moment | HSV GTS' 14 | PC


----------



## natr0n (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## 64K (May 6, 2017)

Some Halo


----------



## natr0n (May 8, 2017)




----------



## mafia97 (May 11, 2017)

The Rock vs Stone Cold Steve Austin | Hell in a Cell | Fast Lane | PS4 Gameplay | 1080P 60FPS


----------



## mafia97 (May 13, 2017)

The Rock vs Stone Cold Steve Austin | Hell in a Cell | Fast Lane | PS4 Gameplay | 1080P 60FPS V2


----------



## mafia97 (May 14, 2017)

"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. Jake Roberts - Tournament Finals: King of the Ring 1996 | PS4 1080P


----------



## mafia97 (May 16, 2017)

Mantis Burn Racing | Rookie Season 1 | Time Trial - Sand Town - Summit | 2560x1080 60FPS | GTX 970


----------



## mafia97 (May 19, 2017)

Mantis Burn Racing | Rookie Season 1 | 2 Race League Sand Town | 2560x1080 60FPS | GTX 970 








Mantis Burn Racing | Rookie Season 1 | Accumulator Sand Town- Caves | 2560x1080 60FPS | GTX 970 








Super Death Arena Gameplay | 2560 x 1080 60 FPS | GTX 970 and Core i7 4790k


----------



## mafia97 (May 31, 2017)

Mantis Burn Racing | Rookie Season 1 | Sprint Sand Town- Caves | 2560x1080 60FPS | GTX 970 








Bret Hart vs Stone Cold Survivor Series 1996 | WWE 2K 15 | PS4 1080P 60FPS Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 5, 2017)

Mantis Burn Racing | Rookie Season 1 | Knockout Sand Town- Caves | 2560x1080 60FPS | GTX 970


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 7, 2017)

Mantis Burn Racing | Rookie Season 1 | Sprint New Shangri - La | 2560x1080 60FPS | GTX 970


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 8, 2017)

Bret Hart vs Stone Cold Survivor Series 1996 | WWE 2K 16 | PS4 1080P 60FPS Gameplay | Part 2


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 9, 2017)

"Stunning" Steve Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat | PS4 1080P 60FPS Gameplay | WWE 2K 16 | Walkthrough


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 10, 2017)

Bret Hart vs Stone Cold Survivor Series 1996 | WWE 2K 16 | PS4 1080P 60FPS Gameplay | Version 2


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 12, 2017)

Bret Hart vs Stone Cold Survivor Series 1996 | WWE 2K 16 | PS4 1080P 60FPS Gameplay | Version 3 









Bret Hart vs Stone Cold Survivor Series 1996 | WWE 2K 16 | PS4 1080P 60FPS Gameplay | Version 4


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 13, 2017)

Bret Hart vs Stone Cold Wrestlemania 13 | WWE 2K 16 | PS4 1080P 60FPS Gameplay | Walthrough #1


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bret Hart vs Stone Cold Wrestlemania 13 | WWE 2K 16 | PS4 1080P 60FPS Gameplay | Walthrough #2


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 15, 2017)

Bret Hart vs Stone Cold Brutal Match | WWE 2K 16 | PS4 1080P 60FPS Gameplay | Bloody and Brutal


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 16, 2017)

Catwoman vs Wonder Woman | Injustice 2 Gameplay | PS4 Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Jun 18, 2017)

India vs England 2017 | T20 International | Don Bradman Cricket 17 PS4 Pro Gameplay Part 2 








Australia vs England 2017 | 5 Overs Match | Don Bradman Cricket 17 PS4 Pro Gameplay 4K 60 FPS


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 11, 2017)

Don Bradman Cricket 17 How to Bat Practice | PS4 Pro Gameplay 4K 60FPS


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 13, 2017)

West Indies Women vs Pakistan Women | Don Bradman Cricket 17 PS4 Pro Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 28, 2017)

India vs England | T20 Match | India Chasing 174 | Thrilling Finish | Don Bradman Cricket 17 PS4


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hart Foundation saves Bret "The Hitman" Hart from Stone Cold Steve Austion | WWE 2K 16 PS4 Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 3, 2017)

Stone Cold vs. Shawn Michaels (King Of The Ring 1997) | WWE 2K 16 Showcase | PS4 Gameplay


----------



## natr0n (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## natr0n (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Artas1984 (Aug 21, 2017)

digiprost said:


> GSC Extreme - Formula Classic @ Imola Historic (GSCE)



WOW. I envy you so much! Everyone can see your foot and hand movement + main screen! Cornering to Tosa looked so awesome, but then again not really F1 like. What's up with all that massive counter steering? It's not like that at all. I've never seen in real races (1988 - 1994) that amount of sliding. That game you record must have some rally car profiles attached to F1 cars i guess...

Still that looked so awesome! After watching the footwork and handwork you did on that car, i  can clearly see now why Imola was known as hard circuit on brakes and engines...


----------



## natr0n (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## LocoDiceGR (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## natr0n (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## mafia97 (Oct 2, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Shawn Michaels at Wrestlemania 14 | WWE Title Match | WWE 2K 16 PS4


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 3, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Dude Love | Unbelievable Ending | WWE 2K 16 PS4 Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 4, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Dude Love | Vince McMohan Interrupts | WWE 2K 16 PS4 Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 5, 2017)

2 Wickets for 14 Runs Bowling | Canterbury Royals vs Otago Amps | Don Bradman Cricket 17 Career


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 6, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Savio Vega at Wrestlemania 12 | WWE 2K 16 PS4 Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 7, 2017)

Over The Edge 1998 - Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Dude Love WWE TITLE FULL MATCH | WWE 2K 16 PS4


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 10, 2017)

Over The Edge 1998 - Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Dude Love WWE TITLE FULL MATCH | WWE 2K 16 PS4 PART2








Cyborg vs Bane | mafia97 vs Darknight | Injustice 2 | PS4 Gameplay








Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Kane for WWF Championship | RAW is WAR June 29 1998 | WWE 2K 16 PS4


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 20, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Undertaker WWF Title Match 1998 Summerslam | WWE 2K 16 PS4 Gameplay








Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Rock for WWF Championship at Raw is War Nov 1998 | WWE 2K 16 Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 1, 2017)

Brock Lesnar vs Samoa Joe | Brock destroys Samoa Joe on Monday Night Raw | WWE 2K 18 PS4


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 4, 2017)

Need for Speed Payback | 2560x1080 Ultrawide Ultra Settings GTX 970 Prologue Gameplay








How to fix low brightness or Dull Screen after Recent Windows 10 Update? Solution








Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Undertaker in Buried Alive Match | WWE 2K 16 PS4 Gameplay








Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Undertaker in Buried Alive Match | WWE 2K 16 PS4 Gameplay PART 2








Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Mr McMohan at St. Valentine's Day Massacre | WWE 2K 16 PS4 1080P Gameplay


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 10, 2017)

Islamabad vs Quetta | Scoring 34 of 14 Balls | Attacking Batting | Don Bradman Cricket 17 Career








The Extreme Superstar Steve Austin vs Mikey Whipwreck for ECW Championship | WWE 2K 16 PS4 Gameplay








*The Rock vs Stone Cold Steve Austin at Wrestlemania 15 for the Championship | WWE 2K 16 PS4 Gameplay








Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Undertaker at Summerslam for WWE Championship | Highlights | WWE 2K 16








Horizon Zero Dawn | Clear Corruption Zone and kill fire Bellowback | PS4 Pro 4K Gameplay









*


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 24, 2017)

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Shane McMohan and Vince McMohan at King of the Ring for WWE Ownership PS4*









*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Rock No Holds Barred Match at Backlash for WWE Championship | PS4*


----------



## natr0n (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## natr0n (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## natr0n (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## natr0n (May 26, 2018)




----------



## natr0n (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## natr0n (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## natr0n (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## natr0n (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## natr0n (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## natr0n (May 1, 2019)




----------



## natr0n (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 6, 2019)

Here's a fan-made action short of Far Cry 5 which is pretty damned good.
Check out Joseph.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 4, 2020)

One of my favourite bosses ever  don't mind the budget PC specs, played this on my friend's PC (my old CPU tho)


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Aug 15, 2020)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/RedDeadOnline/comments/ia25s0


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 8, 2020)

Quick matches in MTG: Arena









Some more MTG:Arena, this time with monowhite


----------



## denixius (Apr 2, 2021)

Warhammer: Vermintide 2 Halescourge - Tomes and Grimoires 

Actually, I'm not sure how accurate it would be to share Turkish content in a global forum. However, this is a non-commentary video.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 19, 2021)

Days Gone photo mode is pretty damn cool.









Those little details on the bike make all the difference.


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## entropy13 (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2021)

Black Mesa permanent death. Couldn't do anything as there is no save point before this I just used auto save. Uninstalled not going through all that shit again. fell off ladder, it saved as i fell. no manual save.
https://youtube.com/shorts/A4uicHsK6LQ?feature=share


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 13, 2021)

This has nothing to do with me, but I feel like I have to post it because it's amazing. 










Conclusion: if you can't build a new PC in real life, build one in Minecraft!


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 9, 2022)

Some of my favourite crashes and takedowns in NFS Hot Pursuit and GRID.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 9, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> This has nothing to do with me, but I feel like I have to post it because it's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's insane.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 19, 2022)

Just a little holiday cheer for you all. 

It seems Spidey Miles has been busy dropping in on his friends at Roxxon to hang mistletoe on the ceiling, crank up the holiday lights, and wish everyone a Feliz Navidad!

Of course there were some Scrouges who said Bah Humbug and tried to stop him, so he had to jump through hoops on the festively decorated streets to escape.

Afterward, he saw a drone racing course setup in Central Park, and decided to have a go at zipping through it just for fun.


----------

